# Anyone doing IUI in October?



## ready4little1

I will be having IUI #2 next month and I am looking for an IUI buddy!


----------



## azlissie

Hi! I will be doing IUI probably mid-October - AF is supposed to show up this weekend. I've had 2 so far that didn't work, but I'm feeling really positive about this one! I'll be doing 100mg Clomid CD3-7 and the trigger. Are you doing a medicated cycle?


----------



## kleinfor3

ready4little1 said:


> I will be having IUI #2 next month and I am looking for an IUI buddy!

I am having mine prob friday, really not sure yet. Doc will confirm what day on Thursday with bloodwork, u/s. That's almost in October lol so I thought I would respond. Are you on meds? I am on Clomid 50mg and I'll prob trigger also with ovidrel (spelling?) something close to that lol
Goodluck 
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## hockey24

I will be doing IUI #2 in October with injectables. AF should arrive somewhere the week of October 3rd and will probably have the IUI the week of the 17th. 

Seeing the FS today for lessons on the shots and see what I will be taking.


----------



## ready4little1

:happydance: Hi ladies! Glad I found some IUI buddies! My first IUI was unstimulated but I remember my RE wanting me to try Clomid on my next. I have to call them today as it is CD1 for me and I will definitely be asking about that. I've never been so excited to start my period! lol Good luck and keep us posted! Baby dust to all of you!


----------



## livlovelaf

I am just finished with AF and should be doing my unmedicated, back to back IUI's sometime between Sunday and Wednesday! Very excited! First IUI, I have no issues with fertility, but hubby had treatment for cancer and then vasectomy, and then we decided to try for one more, so we are using his frozen sperm and giving it a try. Detected ovulation very easily in my last cycle, day 16, so hopefully we have a shot! Good luck, everybody!


----------



## ready4little1

Just called my RE and I have an appointment for tomorrow! Need an ultrasound to check my ovaries before they start me on clomid!


----------



## sarah10380

i'm on CD2 and will be doing IUI #1 this month. I'm excited! i go in tomorrow for my cd 3 u/s and b/w and then i will start Femara.


----------



## Round2

Hi Ladies,

I'm starting my first IUI this month. Today is CD1, I will start injections on Saturday. I'm excited, but scared about how I feel if this doesn't work. Good luck to everyone. Hope to see nobody back in this section next month!!


----------



## waiting2be

I have an apt with the FS Oct 4 to discuss IUI not sure when she will want to start #1 but very nervous


----------



## ready4little1

Well ladies, looks like I'm out this month. Had an u/s today and they found I had a cyst. Have to wait til next month and I'm crossing my fingers I don't have another one then. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## ashleyjean

I'm sorry you had a cyst, ready4little1! Tomorrow is my u/s to check for cysts before starting IUI #2 this month. I am feeling so upset about IUI #1 not working, but I'm hoping I can start thinking about #2 if the u/s is all clear...


----------



## melikecandy

Hi Ladies,

I'm having my first IUI with 100 mg of clomid this month, I would love to join your "party". :)


----------



## ashleyjean

Welcome, melikecandy! Ha, love your screen name. My first IUI was last month with 100mg clomid. It was pretty easy and I didn't have any crazy clomid symptoms, which was nice :) If you don't mind me asking, do you have a diagnosis or are you unexplained?


----------



## ashleyjean

Well I guess it's not October yet, so I should say my first IUI was THIS month :)


----------



## azlissie

So sorry, ready4little1!! I had a cyst in August but my RE said it was ok to go ahead with the cycle - I just started Clomid day 5 instead of 3. But everything I've read seems to indicate that a cyst will require a skipped cycle. Since my IUI in August didn't work I have to wonder if the cyst played a role in that.

Still waiting for AF to show so I'll know when to schedule my CD12 appt. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## ready4little1

ashleyjean- Thank you and I hope your ultrasound is all clear!

melikecandy- Welcome and good luck!

azlissie- Thank you. I've read that a cyst shouldn't interfere with being able to get pregnant but who knows! I guess I can still try naturally this month but I've honestly given up the idea of it happening that way. It still doesn't stop me from hoping and still taking a crap load of hpt's! lol How much longer before AF arrives?


----------



## ashleyjean

Well, my u/s this morning showed a big fat cyst but said it may be working itself out and they would be able to tell if it was when they got my estrogen blood test from this morning back. Just got the call that the level was normal so we're good to go ahead with this cycle. I am glad but confused cuz I always thought they wouldn't proceed if there was a cyst... but I guess it's only bad if the cyst messes with your estrogen level...?


----------



## readyformore

Wow, our names are similar, lol.
I am usually called 'ready' so this may be confusing, lol!

I did IUI with femara, in September.
I had a small cyst found on CD1. Doc said it would be okay to go ahead with the femara anyway, but we decided to skip a cycle. 

I'm now on cd8 of a 'break' cycle. I'm hoping to do IUI again at the end of the month.

I'm torn actually. I feel like IUI is my only chance to get pregnant, but I absolutely HATE femara. And clomid isn't much fun either. Ugh!


----------



## flybyPY

I did 4 months of chlomid and progesterone with no luck with my gyn. That was a nightmare. Now I am on femara, with injection of ovridel (sp?). I go Tues for my second US, and IUI will be Thurs or Friday. We are super excited as we have been ttc for a year and half. Good luck ladies!! 
BTW, I have been reading these posts for months now and finally joined in. Its nice to have the support! All my best to you all! Keep us posted!


----------



## ready4little1

Yup! Our names are very similar! My name is Cynthia so maybe that will make it easier! Does the Femera give you bad side effects?



readyformore said:


> Wow, our names are similar, lol.
> I am usually called 'ready' so this may be confusing, lol!
> 
> I did IUI with femara, in September.
> I had a small cyst found on CD1. Doc said it would be okay to go ahead with the femara anyway, but we decided to skip a cycle.
> 
> I'm now on cd8 of a 'break' cycle. I'm hoping to do IUI again at the end of the month.
> 
> I'm torn actually. I feel like IUI is my only chance to get pregnant, but I absolutely HATE femara. And clomid isn't much fun either. Ugh!


----------



## ready4little1

That is awesome that they are letting you go ahead with this cycle! I do remember reading that a cyst can change your estrogen levels so I guess if your estrogen was in the normal range they could tell if it was working itself out? That is very interesting! Baby dust!



ashleyjean said:


> Well, my u/s this morning showed a big fat cyst but said it may be working itself out and they would be able to tell if it was when they got my estrogen blood test from this morning back. Just got the call that the level was normal so we're good to go ahead with this cycle. I am glad but confused cuz I always thought they wouldn't proceed if there was a cyst... but I guess it's only bad if the cyst messes with your estrogen level...?


----------



## readyformore

ready4little1 said:


> Yup! Our names are very similar! My name is Cynthia so maybe that will make it easier! Does the Femera give you bad side effects?
> 
> 
> 
> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, our names are similar, lol.
> I am usually called 'ready' so this may be confusing, lol!
> 
> I did IUI with femara, in September.
> I had a small cyst found on CD1. Doc said it would be okay to go ahead with the femara anyway, but we decided to skip a cycle.
> 
> I'm now on cd8 of a 'break' cycle. I'm hoping to do IUI again at the end of the month.
> 
> I'm torn actually. I feel like IUI is my only chance to get pregnant, but I absolutely HATE femara. And clomid isn't much fun either. Ugh!Click to expand...

Hi Cynthia, lol!
Yep.
Femara gave me a headache for 10 days straight. 
Then, I had PMS from hell. The type where you want to lock yourself in your house for days on end and do nothing but cry. :dohh:
It will be worth it for a baby, but it's a P.I.T.A. when you get nothing from it.


----------



## ready4little1

Welcome and best of luck to you! I just joined this site and the support has been awesome!



flybyPY said:


> I did 4 months of chlomid and progesterone with no luck with my gyn. That was a nightmare. Now I am on femara, with injection of ovridel (sp?). I go Tues for my second US, and IUI will be Thurs or Friday. We are super excited as we have been ttc for a year and half. Good luck ladies!!
> BTW, I have been reading these posts for months now and finally joined in. Its nice to have the support! All my best to you all! Keep us posted!


----------



## ready4little1

Oh wow! Sorry you had such a tough time with it. Hopefully this next IUI will be a success and you can kiss that Femara goodbye! Ahhh...the things we are willing to go through for a baby.:hugs:


readyformore said:


> ready4little1 said:
> 
> 
> Yup! Our names are very similar! My name is Cynthia so maybe that will make it easier! Does the Femera give you bad side effects?
> 
> 
> 
> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> Wow, our names are similar, lol.
> I am usually called 'ready' so this may be confusing, lol!
> 
> I did IUI with femara, in September.
> I had a small cyst found on CD1. Doc said it would be okay to go ahead with the femara anyway, but we decided to skip a cycle.
> 
> I'm now on cd8 of a 'break' cycle. I'm hoping to do IUI again at the end of the month.
> 
> I'm torn actually. I feel like IUI is my only chance to get pregnant, but I absolutely HATE femara. And clomid isn't much fun either. Ugh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Cynthia, lol!
> Yep.
> Femara gave me a headache for 10 days straight.
> Then, I had PMS from hell. The type where you want to lock yourself in your house for days on end and do nothing but cry. :dohh:
> It will be worth it for a baby, but it's a P.I.T.A. when you get nothing from it.Click to expand...


----------



## flybyPY

Thanks! Lot of luck to you too! This femara is making me a little queasy, but not near as bad as the chlomid. 


ready4little1 said:


> Welcome and best of luck to you! I just joined this site and the support has been awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> flybyPY said:
> 
> 
> I did 4 months of chlomid and progesterone with no luck with my gyn. That was a nightmare. Now I am on femara, with injection of ovridel (sp?). I go Tues for my second US, and IUI will be Thurs or Friday. We are super excited as we have been ttc for a year and half. Good luck ladies!!
> BTW, I have been reading these posts for months now and finally joined in. Its nice to have the support! All my best to you all! Keep us posted!Click to expand...


----------



## readyforbaby

I hope to be... am going to call RE office tomorrow as I am just starting AF but not sure if they will monitor me for a month before deciding IUI is the route they want to go again. I would love if we were all UIU buddies and BFP buddies too!

p.s.... I'm another 'ready' just to confuse things, lol


----------



## readyformore

readyforbaby said:


> I hope to be... am going to call RE office tomorrow as I am just starting AF but not sure if they will monitor me for a month before deciding IUI is the route they want to go again. I would love if we were all UIU buddies and BFP buddies too!
> 
> p.s.... I'm another 'ready' just to confuse things, lol

You know, your ticker says you're 92 weeks pregnant! :haha:


----------



## PoppyPainting

Hi everyone,can i join in? my hubby and i are about to have our 3rd and last (nhs funded) iui attempt. cycle day 1 will be at end of oct, we are really nervous because if this does not work we have a years wait for ivf. any advice...? we are both feeling really down after 2 iui's not working.

we were thinking of waiting until after xmas as the fertility nurse said being stressed would have a negative effect, but i think i'd be just as stressed waiting. also after giving up drinking for a month for the last iui and eatting quite well i think i'm about as healthy as i could be.

my concern is how i'd deal with another bfn. 

any thoughts or advice would be welcome, thankyou


----------



## readyforbaby

haha, yeah, I have a daughter who just turned one... time to update!! ;)


----------



## Allie2009

We will be doing our 1st IUI this cycle!! I go in Monday for B/W and U/S..Hoping it goes well so we can do this IUI!!! Good luck and :dust: to all!!!


----------



## ashleyjean

readyforbaby, did you do IUI to get pregnant with your daughter?


----------



## PoppyPainting

thanks everyone for your replys...not


----------



## ashleyjean

Sorry Poppy I didn't see your post! Not that I can help you very much - I've just had one failed IUI this past month and was devastated. I really just can't even imagine ever seeing 2 lines on a test! I know from incessantly googling "IUI success" that there are many people that get pregnant with IUI but it takes 2 or 3 times, so don't lose hope- it does happen!


----------



## readyforbaby

I did IUI with clomid + injectables to get pregnant with my daughter. It was our first attempt but I have also heard that it can take 3x. I just read an interesting piece from an RE about moving a couple from IUI to IVF that I will share here:

https://fertilityfile.com/2008/03/10/case-of-the-month-mar-08-episode-1/

I thought it was interesting and made me feel like I wasn't alone in my issues but alas for this couple they only tried IUI twice. I think if my Dr. wants to go that route again I will try IUI 3x before considering moving on to anything else. Hopefully I will find out tomorrow if they are willing to treat me this cycle (I am on CD2 right now).


----------



## ashleyjean

Great article! Thanks for sharing. We will probably do three IUIs as well.


----------



## flybyPY

My doctor recommended 3 or 4 cycles of IUI before moving to IVF, but that was up to me. The nurse said the first one is trial and error, but we hope it works. After that they have the timing down a little better and the chances increase. Here's hoping!


----------



## Springy

readyforbaby said:


> I did IUI with clomid + injectables to get pregnant with my daughter. It was our first attempt but I have also heard that it can take 3x. I just read an interesting piece from an RE about moving a couple from IUI to IVF that I will share here:
> 
> https://fertilityfile.com/2008/03/10/case-of-the-month-mar-08-episode-1/
> 
> I thought it was interesting and made me feel like I wasn't alone in my issues but alas for this couple they only tried IUI twice. I think if my Dr. wants to go that route again I will try IUI 3x before considering moving on to anything else. Hopefully I will find out tomorrow if they are willing to treat me this cycle (I am on CD2 right now).

Great article! It sounds just like my situation. 

I have had 3 failed IUI, the first two with clomid and only one follicle, the last one, last month, was with injectables and I had 7 follicles release five of which were mature. Doctor said we over stimulated me as I had a ridiculously high estrogen level!

We were given the option of one more IUI or straight to IVF. We are opting for one last IUI while we start the process for IVF. 

So I'll be having one IUI in mid to late October and hopefully that's all I have to do!

Sending lots of babydust to all of us this month !!!!


----------



## readyformore

It took me 4 IUIs to get pregnant with my first son.

I think that the first 2 (at least) were more of a trial. We had to get the timing down. How long after trigger do I ov, how many times to do IUI in a row based on DHs SA, how to adjust the meds to how your body responds, etc.

I plan on 4 IUIs before giving it up. I've done one already, and I know that the IUI was way too early compared to trigger. I'm a late responder. Next one, will be later.


----------



## Sponge12

Hi Ladies,

I will be having my 1st IUI this month, I would think it will be around the 3rd week of Oct as I am only on CD24 today.

I am very nervous and really hoping for the best!!! My background, I have a grown up son, spent almost 4 years ttc for my little boy who is now 4. Got pregnant a couple of months after I had him but sadly miscarried, got pregnant about a year after that put lost my little girl at just 2 days old.

We have been trying now for a year in half and nothing, I have been on injections, fermara, midmonth scans ect. With further test......my ds has been told he has a low sperm count. 

I really hope this works for us, and everyone here xx
I will start taking clomid day 1, is it as bad as everyone has said??

I will also be taking trigger injection.

Thanx


----------



## ashleyjean

sponge, I had no side effects from clomid at all. My husband kept waiting for me to have wild mood swings. He was walking on egg shells all that week, haha. I think my RE said about 20% of people have side effects.


----------



## waiting2be

Hi Poppy I know what you mean about not getting that BFP!
We have been TTC for 3 years now and just tomorrow i will discuss IUI as an option for us.
I'm very scared more getting my hopes up and still no baby.
I think each month I'm not gonna get my hopes up and as soon as i see the witch I just loose it :'( 

How long have u been TTC?


----------



## flybyPY

I will also be having my first IUI this month, next week actually. My experiences with chlomid were that I had wicked hot flashes and was queasy all the time, but it was bearable. I was also doing progesterone and my periods (which are disappointing to even get) where really heavy. I produced follicles but they weren't maturing. I was on femara this round and it gives me headaches, but I feel much better than I did on the Chlomid. Good luck to you! :dust:


Sponge12 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I will be having my 1st IUI this month, I would think it will be around the 3rd week of Oct as I am only on CD24 today.
> 
> I am very nervous and really hoping for the best!!! My background, I have a grown up son, spent almost 4 years ttc for my little boy who is now 4. Got pregnant a couple of months after I had him but sadly miscarried, got pregnant about a year after that put lost my little girl at just 2 days old.
> 
> We have been trying now for a year in half and nothing, I have been on injections, fermara, midmonth scans ect. With further test......my ds has been told he has a low sperm count.
> 
> I really hope this works for us, and everyone here xx
> I will start taking clomid day 1, is it as bad as everyone has said??
> 
> I will also be taking trigger injection.
> 
> Thanx


----------



## azlissie

Hi Sponge,

This will be my 3rd month taking Clomid, and so far I haven't had any problems with it. I read somewhere to take it at night in order to sleep through most of the side effects. I take mine about 9:00 and it never disrupts my sleep with headaches or hot flashes. But I'm sure it's different for everyone.

How's everyone else doing? I'm on cd3 so am starting 100 mg of Clomid tonight. Good luck to everyone this month!!


----------



## PoppyPainting

thankyou ashleyjean and waiting2be for your replys, i appreciate it. 
like you ashley i've never seen a bfp and can't imagine it. we've been trying for 4 years, and tried ovulation tests to start with to make sure we had the right days - the number of people who casually say 'oh, maybe you're not doing it on the right days' is too many, and v distressing. and since we referred ourselves to the doctor and hospital all our tests have come back fine so we are unexplained.
great positive link ready4, thankyou


----------



## Springy

PoppyPainting said:


> thankyou ashleyjean and waiting2be for your replys, i appreciate it.
> like you ashley i've never seen a bfp and can't imagine it. we've been trying for 4 years, and tried ovulation tests to start with to make sure we had the right days - the number of people who casually say 'oh, maybe you're not doing it on the right days' is too many, and v distressing. and since we referred ourselves to the doctor and hospital all our tests have come back fine so we are unexplained.
> great positive link ready4, thankyou

Hi Poppy - I also can't stand the comments of "just relax it will happen" or "don't think about it" .... I find having the classification of "unexplained" really hard as there is no answer as to why we can't conceive.

As hard as it is we all just need to stay positive and believe that this will happen for us :)

I don't think I have ever wanted a cycle to come to a finish faster than I do with this one so I can get on with my next, and final, IUI!


----------



## zanDark

I'm hoping to have my second IUI in October...it took me a while to get over the disappointment of the first failed cycle :flower: 

I hope we see loads and loads of successful IUI threads by the end of the month! :flower::dust:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Hello ladies,

I'm going for my second scan on Friday and I'm hopefully I'll have my IUI next week.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Springy said:


> PoppyPainting said:
> 
> 
> thankyou ashleyjean and waiting2be for your replys, i appreciate it.
> like you ashley i've never seen a bfp and can't imagine it. we've been trying for 4 years, and tried ovulation tests to start with to make sure we had the right days - the number of people who casually say 'oh, maybe you're not doing it on the right days' is too many, and v distressing. and since we referred ourselves to the doctor and hospital all our tests have come back fine so we are unexplained.
> great positive link ready4, thankyou
> 
> Hi Poppy - I also can't stand the comments of "just relax it will happen" or "don't think about it" .... I find having the classification of "unexplained" really hard as there is no answer as to why we can't conceive.
> 
> As hard as it is we all just need to stay positive and believe that this will happen for us :)
> 
> I don't think I have ever wanted a cycle to come to a finish faster than I do with this one so I can get on with my next, and final, IUI!Click to expand...

Totally agree with you! Everyone says to relax, when the time is right!! :growlmad: the time is now! 

Good luck Springy!


----------



## ashleyjean

Took my first clomid dose for this cycle yesterday. My RE told me to take them at night so I'll sleep through possible side effects and I guess it worked last month cuz I didn't have any issues with it at all.


----------



## Springy

ashleyjean said:


> Took my first clomid dose for this cycle yesterday. My RE told me to take them at night so I'll sleep through possible side effects and I guess it worked last month cuz I didn't have any issues with it at all.

My first two months I took them in the day time and had hot flashes galore! So my last 2 months on clomid the doctor told me to take them before bed so I did and had NO symptoms at all :) 

Yay to the start of a new cycle!!! :thumbup:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

I also took them at night and had no symptoms! I was so glad!


----------



## flybyPY

I had my u/s today and had one mature follicle and 2 that were on their way to maturity. I will be doing my injection tonight (some BDing) with the IUI on Thurs. Wish me luck!


----------



## sarah10380

i took clomid at night too. i had minor symptoms...mostly just mood swings and some headaches. now i'm on femara which i love and have absolutely no side effects. i guess it's different for everyone though.

i go for my cd12 u/s and b/w on friday and i guess we will find out then when we do the iui. for you ladies, that have already done a IUI...does it hurt? what should i expect? i guess i'm most nervous about missing my ovulation. i will be doing the ovidrel trigger shot which i've done the past 3 months, but didn't do an IUI. What if the ovidrel makes me ovulate early and we miss it? don't they normally do the IUI 36 hours after the trigger shot?


----------



## sarah10380

Good luck flybyPY, FX'd for you! How big were your follicles? just wondering how big your RE wants them to be when you trigger. Where do you give yourself the shot? i do mine in my stomach next to my belly button.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Good luck FlybyPy! I hope the TWW go by fast!

Sarah I have mine too on Friday but its CD15 for me. I usually ovulate late. Ive never had an IUI our last one was cancelled due to no sperm :nope: but I feel more confident this time around. The last trigger I had it was at 10pm and then IUI two days after because the Dr said I would ovulate that night. Good luck on Friday! I hope you have great follicles!


----------



## waiting2be

I went to my appt with the FS and we will start my 1st and hopefully my only round of IUI this Month!!!! We are very excited :)


----------



## waiting2be

I forgot to say AF should be coming this weekend and then taking 50 mg of clomid days 3-7 and back to the FS on day 11th :) I'm so over the moon just thinking that this could finally be out time after 3 longgggg years!


----------



## Springy

sarah10380 said:


> i took clomid at night too. i had minor symptoms...mostly just mood swings and some headaches. now i'm on femara which i love and have absolutely no side effects. i guess it's different for everyone though.
> 
> i go for my cd12 u/s and b/w on friday and i guess we will find out then when we do the iui. for you ladies, that have already done a IUI...does it hurt? what should i expect? i guess i'm most nervous about missing my ovulation. i will be doing the ovidrel trigger shot which i've done the past 3 months, but didn't do an IUI. What if the ovidrel makes me ovulate early and we miss it? don't they normally do the IUI 36 hours after the trigger shot?

Sarah - IUI is exactly like your regular pap exam. They will have you lie down, feet in the stirrups, they will use the speculum like they do with a pap then they will insert the cathetar. Some doctors are better at this than others so you may find it causes a bit of discomfort / cramping then they inject the sperm and its over - all in about 2 min :)

Then you lie on the table for 5 or 10 min then carry on with your day!

Its definitely nothing to stress or worry about! 

GOOD LUCK with yours!


----------



## Springy

sarah10380 said:


> Good luck flybyPY, FX'd for you! How big were your follicles? just wondering how big your RE wants them to be when you trigger. Where do you give yourself the shot? i do mine in my stomach next to my belly button.

My trigger has always been given in the upper part of my butt! Did you find it painful in the stomach??


----------



## Springy

flybyPY said:


> I had my u/s today and had one mature follicle and 2 that were on their way to maturity. I will be doing my injection tonight (some BDing) with the IUI on Thurs. Wish me luck!

flybyPY - were you not told to abstain before the IUI? We were always told a minimum of 24 to 48 hours abstinence before the IUI so that there is a build up of sperm. You may want to check with your clinic before BDing tonight. They do suggest to BD the night of the IUI.


----------



## waiting2be

Sponge12 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I will be having my 1st IUI this month, I would think it will be around the 3rd week of Oct as I am only on CD24 today.
> 
> I am very nervous and really hoping for the best!!! My background, I have a grown up son, spent almost 4 years ttc for my little boy who is now 4. Got pregnant a couple of months after I had him but sadly miscarried, got pregnant about a year after that put lost my little girl at just 2 days old.
> 
> We have been trying now for a year in half and nothing, I have been on injections, fermara, midmonth scans ect. With further test......my ds has been told he has a low sperm count.
> 
> I really hope this works for us, and everyone here xx
> I will start taking clomid day 1, is it as bad as everyone has said??
> 
> I will also be taking trigger injection.
> 
> Thanx

Sponge I think we will be having our 1st IUI around the same time :)


----------



## readyforbaby

Well looks like I am out for IUI this month. My insurance covers nothing for infertility only for pregnancy... but I get new insurance in January so it looks like late January will be my earliest chance. Will keep checking back though... wishing you all lots of baby dust!


----------



## azlissie

Sorry to hear it's not going to happen this month, readyforbaby. But you've found insurance that covers IUI? That's impressive! I have to pay for everything plus donor sperm, so it's really starting to add up and I've only tried twice.

How's everyone doing? Anyone think they'll be doing their IUI around Oct. 13-14? We can be 2ww buddies!


----------



## readyforbaby

I don't think they cover everything but my current (and temporary) insurance told me today that they don't cover infertility or IVF... I said well IVF and IUI are different and much different in cost, so do you cover any part of the IUI, whether the procedures or medicine? and she said "let me look it up on the chart... nope, looks like nothing" So I am not sure what is really true but beginning to think I am better off to have a bigger and more comprehensive provider in just a few months though as you all know, every month seems like an eternity. 
Luckily I have a daughter who keeps me happy and on my toes and reminds me that miracles DO happen. We need to all keep that in mind... Although I got pregnant from my first IUI I went through months and months of clomid, then clomid with injectables, and timed intercourse, etc. not to mention over 5 years prior of no contraception. So I feel like people may say 'well hey, you're lucky' about the first IUI, it wasn't a walk in the park. 
I would love to have an IUI sooner and feel like my insurance provider isn't really understanding my questions but I don't know - maybe looking at it like a sign that I should take a few more months and a new company to 'settle in'.


----------



## PoppyPainting

that's bad luck for your insurance readyforbaby, good luck finding a better deal next time. 
flybyPY i hope your iui went well and wasn't too uncomfortable. just the 2 weeks of nervous hoping now, fx for a bfp at the end of it.


----------



## waiting2be

Readyforabby- sorry to hear that about ur ins

I guess we got very lucky my insurance is covering IUI.
I have insurance my hubby doesn&#8217;t.

Each time I visit the FS I pay $30
My clomid was right under $5
Sperm Wash $8.50
Actual IUI $150
Trigger shot I&#8217;m not sure yet

My insurance doesn&#8217;t have a limit on the # of IUI&#8217;s which I&#8217;m very happy for.
I did not discuss IVF $ as we hope IUI will work for us.


----------



## waiting2be

Readyforabby- sorry to hear that about ur ins

I guess we got very lucky my insurance is covering IUI.
I have insurance my hubby doesnt.

Each time I visit the FS I pay $30
My clomid was right under $5
Sperm Wash $8.50
Actual IUI $150
Trigger shot Im not sure yet

My insurance doesnt have a limit on the # of IUIs which Im very happy for.
I did not discuss IVF $ as we hope IUI will work for us.


----------



## hockey24

Had my Day 2 u/s today and will start 300iu/ml of Follistim tomorrow. 

Came back with high FSH this month so not anticipating this working this month. 

Hoping to be surprised. :dohh:


----------



## sarah10380

Springy said:


> sarah10380 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck flybyPY, FX'd for you! How big were your follicles? just wondering how big your RE wants them to be when you trigger. Where do you give yourself the shot? i do mine in my stomach next to my belly button.
> 
> My trigger has always been given in the upper part of my butt! Did you find it painful in the stomach??Click to expand...

Thanks for answering my question about the procedure. That doesn't sound too bad at all. The shot in my stomach doesn't hurt at all. Does it hurt in your butt?


----------



## Sponge12

Hi Ladies,

Thanks for your replies!

I am getting pretty excited also, fingers & toes crossed this month!!
It will be 2 years ttc at xmas, just sat thinking about it and could not believe it has been 2 years.....

Hey waiting 2 be, you're right we should be having it done around the same time:happydance:

I am on cd 27 I should start my af either tomorrow or Sat....

Is your cycle around the 28days??

Baby dust to all xxxx


----------



## waiting2be

Sponge12 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Thanks for your replies!
> 
> I am getting pretty excited also, fingers & toes crossed this month!!
> It will be 2 years ttc at xmas, just sat thinking about it and could not believe it has been 2 years.....
> 
> Hey waiting 2 be, you're right we should be having it done around the same time:happydance:
> 
> I am on cd 27 I should start my af either tomorrow or Sat....
> 
> Is your cycle around the 28days??
> 
> Baby dust to all xxxx

OMG! We have the same dates! I should also be getting mine tomorrow or Sat!
Although the last 2 of 3 cycles I was 4 & 5 days late which is very strange for me... For the 1st time I'm ready for AF to come :) I'm so glad we will be doing our IUI's around the same time keep me posted. Will u be on clomid? I will days 3-7 :)


----------



## flybyPY

I had my first IUI today! I am so nervous and excited! If we conceive this round, our due date is our anniversary! Crazy huh?


----------



## flybyPY

Thanks Poppy! It went well. It's not a picnic, but a small price to pay. I think this tww is going to kill me. If we conceive this round, our due date it on or around our anniversary...that is very cool. Keeping my fingers crossed! :)




PoppyPainting said:


> that's bad luck for your insurance readyforbaby, good luck finding a better deal next time.
> flybyPY i hope your iui went well and wasn't too uncomfortable. just the 2 weeks of nervous hoping now, fx for a bfp at the end of it.


----------



## azlissie

Good luck, flybyPY!! I'm kmfx'd for you!

:dust:


----------



## readyforbaby

FX for you ladies... so exciting!!


----------



## Sponge12

Best of luck Flybypy!!!!!!

Hi waiting2be, I am going to be start taking clomid day 1 to 5. Just waiting now for af to start, normally I get them anytime from between day 27 to 29. I have to go to the clinic on day 10 for a scan and they will advise if I should take the injection that day or later.

I just can't wait to have it done at this stage. What part of the world are you from?? I am from Ireland:flower:

Chat to you later, baby dust to everyone xx


----------



## waiting2be

Sponge12 said:


> Best of luck Flybypy!!!!!!
> 
> Hi waiting2be, I am going to be start taking clomid day 1 to 5. Just waiting now for af to start, normally I get them anytime from between day 27 to 29. I have to go to the clinic on day 10 for a scan and they will advise if I should take the injection that day or later.
> 
> I just can't wait to have it done at this stage. What part of the world are you from?? I am from Ireland:flower:
> 
> Chat to you later, baby dust to everyone xx

I'm usually 28-30 days so anyday now I should be expect AF.
I will start clomid days 3-7 and then go for my scan on day 11 not sure when i will be getting my shot.

I'm from the US (Texas) :)

Good luck and lots of bby dust :)


----------



## Sponge12

Af just started, scan will be day 10, which will be the 17th Oct. I don't think I will be due to have the IUI until the 20th or 21st Oct. 

I may be wrong as with the Clomid I maybe be earlier. 

Well fingers & toes crossed either way I should be having it done in and around those dates.

Baby dust to everyone, waiting2be drop me a line when you have started to roll:happydance:

X


----------



## sarah10380

i had my cd 12 b/w and u/s yesterday (Friday) and i had 5 follicles, 20 mm, 16mm, 2 @ 14 mm and 13 mm. i'm supposed to do my trigger shot tonight (Saturday) and then my IUI is at 11am on Monday morning. I'm so nervous that i'm going to miss my ovulation. I think a 20mm follicle is pretty decent size...does the blood work tell the doctor how close you are to ovulation? I don't have any opk's so i haven't been testing. The last time we bd'd was on Thursday night...just so paranoid that we will miss it. My dh keeps telling me that our doctor knows what he is doing and to trust his instructions...i'm keeping my fx'd.


----------



## Chels710

Hello all! I'm new to the site but would like to jump in here with you all. I started my first round of clomid plus IUI yesterday (cd3). I had a uterine polyp removed last month with a failed clomid cycle before this. Hopefully the surgery did the trick and I will get my bfp soon! My cycles are so regular I could set my watch by them. I should O around the 17th or 18th and go in for the IUI after that. 

I've been stalking the posts (in a non-creepy way) for the past few days so that I could get all caught up on everybody and I've got my fingers crossed for us all this month! Good luck ladies!


----------



## sarah10380

Welcome Chels...fx'd for you!


----------



## Mas1118

I had my first IUI last month-BFN. Going to try again though! Hoping this will be the month! I go for u/s and bw on Tuesday and will start clomid again. FXed for everyone! I was so deflated with this failure, that I don't know how much more I can take, so really gonna try everything I can for success. Any advice?


----------



## flybyPY

I had my IUI on Thursday and this TWW is going to make me crazy. Every little thing, I'm like- was that a symptom? AAAHHHH!!!! Now I just have to keep from obsessing over the symptom forums. Still having what feels like O pains in my left side, was nauseous on Friday and Saturday, but other than that...nothing. Here's hoping! Best of luck to everybody!!!


----------



## sarah10380

Flyby - are you going to start testing early?


----------



## readyforbaby

I know it is hard NOT to worry but if it makes anyone feel better, the month I got my IUI (and got pregnant) I had only 1 follicle (there was a second that maybe had a chance but it was smaller)... all the other months I had 2-3 follicles. I know how stressful it can be and worrying about missing ovulation with the trigger. My IUI was scheduled for 10:00 am on a Monday (and actually was closer to 10:15) so I was supposed to trigger at 10:pm Saturday but I think I waited until 11/11:30 just worried about doing it 'too early'. Anyways, it just takes one follicle but of course I know the more the merrier when ttc. I am excited/worried about next time too.


----------



## waiting2be

So I'm usually always on time with AF and I should have gotten it fri/sat and nothing yet :(
This will be our 1st IUI so i'm very excited and ready for AF to come!

Out of all the times i didnt want to see AF it was on time each month now that i want AF to come nothing! Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


Good Luck Sponge keep me posted and i'll let u know when AF comes


----------



## monni24

Hello everyone I hope I can join in, today is the first day of my cycle and I will be having my first IUI! The plan is 100 mg Clomid 3-7 , dexamethasone, trigger and IUI.


----------



## Titi

Hi Can I join in? My first IUI was 12 days ago-I'm an insane woman right now. Been testing straight negatives (skipped today tho) so will probably be joining you again this month!

Good luck all!!


----------



## waiting2be

monni24 said:


> Hello everyone I hope I can join in, today is the first day of my cycle and I will be having my first IUI! The plan is 100 mg Clomid 3-7 , dexamethasone, trigger and IUI.

Hi Monni & Welcome :)

Looks like AF came today and we will also start IUI cycle #1 this month along with clomid days 3-7 and trigger shot. Guess we will be having our IUI's around the same time good luck and keep us posted :)


----------



## waiting2be

YaY looks like AF came today :)

So ready and exicted for our 1st IUI this month

Will be calling the FS later today and will start clomid days 3-7
Scan on day 11th not sure what day the trigger shot will be done 

Good luck to all and hope this is our month ladies :)


----------



## ashleyjean

Fx for everybody! I finished my clomid this past Friday and go in tomorrow morning for my u/s to see the follicles! I ovulate on my own, but usually on CD 16 or 17... and last month they wanted me to trigger on CD 15 if I hadn't gotten a positive OPK by then so I'm assuming that's what will happen this month, which will put my trigger on Thursday morning and IUI on Friday. I do think it's strange how some doctors' timing is 24 hours between trigger and IUI and some 36 or more...


----------



## Titi

good luck hun! I wonder the same thing about timing. I'm 40 hours. If an egg lives 12, maybe 24 hours, it is strange to me that there is up to a 16 hour difference!


----------



## sarah10380

I had my first iui this morning. Mine was 38 hours after my trigger shot. According to my progesterone blood work this morning before the iui, I had not ovulated yet...so I guess I need to continue to trust that myRE knows what he's doing. My dh's sample had 20 million after the wash do I'm pretty pumped....let the 2ww begin!


----------



## Sponge12

Hey Ladies,

Hope you are all well!!!

Mas118, sorry to hear iui did not work for you the 1st time round. I have no advise really as this is my 1st and hopefully my last round, however, as like most people on this site I'm more than aware after ttc for the past 2 years how hard it is to keep going.

Fingers & toes crossed for you this month, keep your chin up girl!!

Hey waiting2be, great they finally came.......and when you would be praying not to see them them they show up!! Oh well at least there here now. I ring the clinic today, I'm having a scan next Mon so I would say it will be Wed or Thur before I have the iui.

Hey monni24, welcome on board, we should be doing iui around the same time. Best of luck to you this month.

To all the 2ww, I wish you the very best this month. Fingers & toes crossed, may we all have our bfp this month!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flybyPY

I will be going to a wedding this weekend, so I am going to try to wait until after. We'll see if that works out for me or not. I am so anxious, and my POAS addiction will probably win over. I'll keep you posted!


sarah10380 said:


> Flyby - are you going to start testing early?


----------



## ashleyjean

Had my day 13 u/s and bloodwork to check my progress this morning. Two mature follicles, one at 23mm and one at 18 or so. So I'm checking OPK for a surge and if I don't get one by Thursday I go in for the trigger shot and then IUI on Friday! DH is already taking the day off on Friday so that works out perfectly! Last month he had to go in early before work which I know must be stressful to be in a hurry to, um, get his business done so he can run off to work! Not that I'm terribly sympathetic considering the poking and proding I have to deal with!


----------



## waiting2be

I have my appt for my ultrasound on day 11th and i guess they will let me know then when i will get my trigger shot and the IUI :)

start clomid 50 mg tomorrow days 3-7 so happy!


----------



## sarah10380

Ashley - 2 follicles, sounds good! did you use a trigger shot last cycle?

waiting2be - i'm glad AF came for you and you're starting on your clomid...it's exciting, isn't it?

AFM i'm only 1dpiui...this is going to be the longest 2ww ever!


----------



## waiting2be

starting clomid today 50 mg days 3-7
Scan on day 11th which will be Oct 20

Whats steps is everyone else on?


----------



## ashleyjean

Sarah, yep I triggered last month too. I'm a late ovulator - usually I don't get a positive OPK until cd16 or so - so I think they like to wait and see if I surge on my own but then after cd14 it's better tk just go ahead and do it since the follicles are mature enough already.


----------



## flybyPY

I'm 6 dp IUI and this tww is killing me. Not really having a whole lot of symptoms...some twinges, but that could be my imagination. Having some paint that feels like O pain on the left side, but that was not where my 2 good follicles were. Still having one small cup of coffee in the morning, but no alcohol. Anybody have any weird tww "rituals" or "good luck things"? 



waiting2be said:


> starting clomid today 50 mg days 3-7
> Scan on day 11th which will be Oct 20
> 
> Whats steps is everyone else on?


----------



## azlissie

Ashleyjean, our cycles are pretty close - my IUI is scheduled for tomorrow. At my scan today I had a 17mm and 25mm ready to go! Had my trigger shot around 4:30 and IUI is scheduled for tomorrow at 2:30 - I hope that's not too close together.

Best of luck to Sarah, Flybypy and everyone else in the 2WW! :dust:


----------



## ashleyjean

Flyby, I don't have any good luck rituals to help you out. The 2ww just sucks. Haha. I went nuts last month thinking about it constantly! This month I'm a little more pessimistic about it working so maybe that'll at least make the 2ww easier! 

Azlissie, Sweet! I have my IUI tomorrow at 11:00! We'll be suffering thru the 2ww at the same time!


----------



## sarah10380

Azlissie and AshleyJean - glad you will be joining us in the 2 ww soon! good luck with your IUI's.

AFM - 3dpiui...i know it's too early to have symptoms, but i'm super bloated and crampy today, maybe it's just gas? :)


----------



## twinkle83

Hi all..I am starting my 50mg clomid cycle from 16th october..This will be my 2nd iui..This is my first time having clomid..
flybyPy all the best for this cycle...i know 2ww really sucks..will pray for you..
all the best to azlissie how was ur iui..
all the best ashley
sarah all the best


----------



## sarah10380

thanks Twinkle...good luck to you! 
did you trigger or anything for your first IUI? or no meds at all?


----------



## twinkle83

NO sarah i didnt took any med or trigger in my last iui..this time only clomid...


----------



## azlissie

Hi twinkle! Best of luck this round.

My IUI went really well today - 24.5 million with 50% motility. I don't think I've ov'd yet so hopefully the timing will work out okay. Now it's off to the 2ww!!


----------



## twinkle83

azlissie will pray for you..hope so this time you see BFP..


----------



## snd80

Hi girls! New here to the IUI thing... was hoping for some advice/what to expects? My Hubby was diagnosed w/ azoospermia and got the final word Tues that IVF or IUI w/ donor was the only options for us, so we have decided to go w/ donor for IUI starting next month. Any help would be greatly appreciated and lots of luck to everyone in their TWW! Thanks!


----------



## twinkle83

Hi Snd80..Welcome to the thread.I am going to start my clomid cycle in 2days thn my 2nd iui..Will pray for you..


----------



## ashleyjean

Welcome snd80! I just had my second IUI today. We have unexplained infertility so IUI was the first step for us. Do you know if you'll do the IUI with clomid/other meds? I ovulate on my own but they wanted me to take clomid to just up my chances. Basically the cycle looks like this: You go in around day 3 of your cycle for an ultrasound to check your baseline follicles and make sure there aren't any cysts leftover from last cycle and some blood-work. If you're taking clomid you'll take it from most likely either days 3-7 or 5-9 and then back for an ultrasound around day 12 to check on the progress of the follicles and how many are there, mature, etc. and more blood-work. Sometimes they'll ask you to use OPKs to check and see when you're ovulating and then you'll go in the day after you get a positive OPK for the IUI. If you're a late ovulator (like me) and dont O before about day 15, they'll give you what is called a trigger shot to trigger you to ovulate and then have the IUI the next day (or sometimes the day after that). As far as the actual IUI, it literally takes like 30 seconds. Feels almost exactly like a pap.
Good luck!! You should be good to go with the donor sperm!


----------



## waiting2be

Cycle day 5 
Day 3 of 50 mg clomid cycle days 3-7
I received by mail today ovidrel (250MCG) & progesterone 100 Mg which I didnt know i was getting not even sure how it works other or when to take (or insert i should say)
I guess the FS will explain when i go back on the 20th for my 11th day scan :)


----------



## snd80

ashleyjean said:


> Welcome snd80! I just had my second IUI today. We have unexplained infertility so IUI was the first step for us. Do you know if you'll do the IUI with clomid/other meds? I ovulate on my own but they wanted me to take clomid to just up my chances. Basically the cycle looks like this: You go in around day 3 of your cycle for an ultrasound to check your baseline follicles and make sure there aren't any cysts leftover from last cycle and some blood-work. If you're taking clomid you'll take it from most likely either days 3-7 or 5-9 and then back for an ultrasound around day 12 to check on the progress of the follicles and how many are there, mature, etc. and more blood-work. Sometimes they'll ask you to use OPKs to check and see when you're ovulating and then you'll go in the day after you get a positive OPK for the IUI. If you're a late ovulator (like me) and dont O before about day 15, they'll give you what is called a trigger shot to trigger you to ovulate and then have the IUI the next day (or sometimes the day after that). As far as the actual IUI, it literally takes like 30 seconds. Feels almost exactly like a pap.
> Good luck!! You should be good to go with the donor sperm!

Thanks Ash! But my gosh you have scared me! Reason being... I am going to have to go to Jackson, MS to have this procedure done and we live about 4 hours away! The way the nurse explained it to me was they would give me clomid for 5-9 days of my cycle (I have PCOS and a natural late ov'r too, like cd18, but am regular and do ov on my own), then start testing around cd11 and the first positive opk, call them and they set you up for the next day (7 days a week). I didn't know it was going to be that much to it by the way she was talking... maybe they can just go by my records from my local gyno and I wont have to do all that traveling? HOPEFULLY!!!! xx

Loads of GOOD LUCK to you this cycle!!! And thanks again for the reply!!!


----------



## hockey24

snd80 - you can do IUI's a multitude of ways.

I know people who have waited until they get a positive OPK and then go in for their IUI the next day and people who go in on Day 12 for a scan to see when the optimal time is to go. 

I think you get the most out of the entire process if you can manage to do the monitoring. Information is key so to go in on Day 12 for scan will give you alot of information so you know if things are working as they should. If they aren't, you are wasting efforts on that particular protocol and it may be necessary to change things up.

Good luck!!!


----------



## hockey24

And I'm scheduled for my IUI on Monday morning!! 

Had a Day 10 scan and have 3 or 4 follicles getting ready to mature so I'm very hopeful that we could get a :bfp: this month!! 

This is my first month with injectables and I'm so excited that I have responded well!! :happydance:


----------



## snd80

Still wonder if my local gyno could do all the monitoring and report to Jackson for me? IDK why not? They'll get paid too, ya know? They are the ones that did the ultrasounds/blood work to confirm my PCOS to begin with. Or Maybe I am just wishing... We are having to pay out of pocket for all this as we do not have insurance w/out added trips to Jackson, so we shall see! Now I am second guessing this decision! Ahhhh!! :wacko:


----------



## snd80

Good luck hockey and thanks for the info!!! xx for you!


----------



## azlissie

Good luck with your IUI Monday, hockey! I'm kmfx'd for you.

Welcome, snd! I hope you can figure out a way to make IUI work for you so you don't have to do too much driving! I'm so glad my RE is about 20 minutes away from both home and work. I'm using donor sperm also, because I'm doing this by myself. Good luck!

Waiting, how are things going with the Clomid? And Ashley, yay for those great numbers on your IUI! Here's hoping we get a lot of BFP's this month!!


----------



## kleinfor3

Hi ladies, Me again lol. Failed #2...so waiting for AF to try again. I am seeing a new RE this month...we have a new plan. Letrozole & Follistim & Ovidrel Trigger with IUI. First time for both drugs and second time with trigger so MAYBE we will have better luck this time! Hope you all are doing well. 

Snd80-our RE is over 1 hour away. I have been as far as 2.5 hours away. Sometimes when you live in the more rural areas you just got to travel to find what you need lol.


----------



## sarah10380

hi ladies. how is everyone doing? i'm 6dpiui....this 2ww is dragging. i have sore boobs already and some mild cramps, i hope thats a good sign. However, these are symptoms that i get before AF. i'm still keeping my hopes up though. i won't be testing until 10/24,my AF will be officially late then.


----------



## twinkle83

hockey24 said:


> And I'm scheduled for my IUI on Monday morning!!
> 
> Had a Day 10 scan and have 3 or 4 follicles getting ready to mature so I'm very hopeful that we could get a :bfp: this month!!
> 
> This is my first month with injectables and I'm so excited that I have responded well!! :happydance:


Hey hockey all the best for 2day..


----------



## hockey24

All went smooth this morning! Had to come home and nap afterwards as m stomach was acting all kinds of crazy. Must have been anxiety. Still feels a little crampy (maybe ovulation?). :shrug:

DH's :spermy: were fantastic so I think the vitamins (and better magazine selection) helped the cause! 213 million sperm post wash with 85% motility!

So now the dreaded TWW begins!! Testing :test: on Halloween!

Good luck to all the testers this month!! 

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## waiting2be

hockey24 said:


> All went smooth this morning! Had to come home and nap afterwards as m stomach was acting all kinds of crazy. Must have been anxiety. Still feels a little crampy (maybe ovulation?). :shrug:
> 
> DH's :spermy: were fantastic so I think the vitamins (and better magazine selection) helped the cause! 213 million sperm post wash with 85% motility!
> 
> So now the dreaded TWW begins!! Testing :test: on Halloween!
> 
> Good luck to all the testers this month!!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

YaY hope this is your month!!!
Best of luck :)


----------



## waiting2be

I just finished my last clomid pill Sunday and I will be going for my 12th day scan and see whats next :) Guessing if i get the trigger shot Thursday we will have out IUI on Sat????

I've been very nervous and oh so very exicted really hope this is it for us 
TTC for 3yrs now this is our 1st IUI


----------



## waiting2be

azlissie said:


> Good luck with your IUI Monday, hockey! I'm kmfx'd for you.
> 
> Welcome, snd! I hope you can figure out a way to make IUI work for you so you don't have to do too much driving! I'm so glad my RE is about 20 minutes away from both home and work. I'm using donor sperm also, because I'm doing this by myself. Good luck!
> 
> Waiting, how are things going with the Clomid? And Ashley, yay for those great numbers on your IUI! Here's hoping we get a lot of BFP's this month!!

clomid was great! no side effects which is good news :)
Ready for my 12 day scan on Thursday


----------



## waiting2be

hockey24 said:


> And I'm scheduled for my IUI on Monday morning!!
> 
> Had a Day 10 scan and have 3 or 4 follicles getting ready to mature so I'm very hopeful that we could get a :bfp: this month!!
> 
> This is my first month with injectables and I'm so excited that I have responded well!! :happydance:


Keep us posted best of luck :)


----------



## sarah10380

Hockey - good luck! 213 million?? wow! thats awesome


----------



## sarah10380

waiting2be said:


> I just finished my last clomid pill Sunday and I will be going for my 12th day scan and see whats next :) Guessing if i get the trigger shot Thursday we will have out IUI on Sat????
> 
> I've been very nervous and oh so very exicted really hope this is it for us
> TTC for 3yrs now this is our 1st IUI

if you get your trigger on thursday, yes i agree you'll probably do your iui on sat...thats how mine was, 38 hours after trigger shot and i had not ovulated yet


----------



## hockey24

When I did IUI without injectables - they triggered 1 day before the IUI. With injectables, I gave myself the shot 36 hours beforehand. 

Waiting2be - glad you didn't have any clomid side effects! That's awesome! Hopefully you have a couple nice follies growing and a limo ride for you DH's little guys does the trick the first time around!! 

Sarah are you doing IUI this month?

Baby dust to you!!:dust::dust:


----------



## Sponge12

Hi Ladies,

Hope you are all well!!
I had my cd 10 scan done yesterday. I had 2 follicles, size 16 and 15 on the right hand side. There were quite a few other follicles but they were quite small.

The nurse said she needed to take some bloods as she was concerned that there might be 2 eggs in the follicles, she said she did not want to run the risk with twins as with my last pregnancy I went into preterm labour.

I told her I understand but explained that I thought the whole idea with clomid was to give you extra follicles to increase your chances. Was it a case I should not be put on clomid, but then again I would never ovulate that early and with such good follices...

She said she would need to speak to the dr and advised she would call later. I recevied a call from her later that afternoon to say that the bloods were okish, not as high as she thought.

I am set to have my iui on Thur at 2pm. Hubby has to go to the clinic at 12 and do the deed:winkwink:

I have to inject myself tomorrow morning at 8am and hopefully my follicles will have increased another few mm by then.

I am so looking forward to it, fingers & toes crossed...the 2ww will be awful!

Best of luck waiting2be, you will be having your scan the same day as my iui xx

Best of luck hockey, sperm and motitiy were excellent!!

Baby dust to all xx


----------



## waiting2be

Good Luck Sponge!!

Let me know how your iui goes :) 

I'm getting alot more nervous as the day for my scan gets closer.
Not sure if I will get my trigger shot Thur or if i will have to do it myself which i'm not sure i could much less my hubby lol when will he go in to make his "donation" when will my iui be? ahhhhhh got my mind going guess since its my 1st iui i'm not really sure what to expect


----------



## baby.wishing

Hi ladies I was wondering if any of you lovely ladies could help me I got my first appointment with a fs on Friday to discuss iui and was just wondering how long we will have to wait after our appointment Friday to do the iui and thanks in advance and baby dust to all x x


----------



## JLGREGORY

This is my first post to this forum and about 5 months ago my husband I were both told that we had fertility issues. We were told that IUI along with my taking Clomid would be our best chance. Turns out the doctors were right! I took 50 mg Clomid in late September, had the IUI on October 5, and today at 14 dpo I got a BFP on FRER and had it verified through bloodwork. I know that I was very lucky that it worked with the first round of Clomid. Baby dust to all of you ladies!


----------



## hockey24

baby.wishing said:


> Hi ladies I was wondering if any of you lovely ladies could help me I got my first appointment with a fs on Friday to discuss iui and was just wondering how long we will have to wait after our appointment Friday to do the iui and thanks in advance and baby dust to all x x

Depends on your cycle day. What day are you? You most likely will have to wait until this cycle is completed and then on Day 1 of the next month, call and schedule a Day 2/3 scan and blood test to get the ball rolling. 

Good luck to you!!


----------



## hockey24

Congrats JLGregory! Always nice to here positive news on the IUI front! 

Happy and healthy 9 months to you!


----------



## ashleyjean

I'm only 4 dpiui and the 2ww is killing me! The Halloween candy in my living room is helping me through it so far though, haha.


----------



## waiting2be

baby.wishing said:


> Hi ladies I was wondering if any of you lovely ladies could help me I got my first appointment with a fs on Friday to discuss iui and was just wondering how long we will have to wait after our appointment Friday to do the iui and thanks in advance and baby dust to all x x

Probably till your next cycle starts 

Here's my timeline so far

10/4 - Apt W/ FS to discuss IUI & had an ultra sound
10/10 - AF came called the doc to schedule 12 day scan 
10/12-10/16 - 50mg clomid days 3-7
10/20 - 12th day scan (not sure if i will be given trigger shot this day)
IUI - ????


----------



## waiting2be

ashleyjean said:


> I'm only 4 dpiui and the 2ww is killing me! The Halloween candy in my living room is helping me through it so far though, haha.

Good Luck! Is this your 1st IUI?
What reason were you given for infertility?


----------



## baby.wishing

Thanks hockey I should be on cd2 the day I see the fs on Saturday just dint know weather they would want to go straight in this cycle or wait until next cycle.


----------



## hockey24

I'm going to guess that every clinic is different. The first month I met with my FS, we did IUI as there was no reason to delay. We didn't do any blood work that month (as I had done it the previous month with my regular doctor) but did do a scan on Day 11 and Day 13 and then I had the IUI on Day 15. 

Good luck! I hope you get good news and can get right to it!!


----------



## azlissie

Ashleyjean, I know what you mean! I'm at 5dpiui and the wait is killing me. I'm entertaining myself by testing out the trigger shot on IC's. I had a pretty good line on Friday and a very faint line yesterday, so I'm thinking the trigger will be completely gone by tomorrow.

Good luck baby.wishing! If you're that early in your cycle it might be possible to go ahead with IUI, but I know when I first saw the RE I had to wait about 3 weeks before I could start my first round.


----------



## waiting2be

Good Luck Azlissie!


----------



## ashleyjean

waiting2be said:


> ashleyjean said:
> 
> 
> I'm only 4 dpiui and the 2ww is killing me! The Halloween candy in my living room is helping me through it so far though, haha.
> 
> Good Luck! Is this your 1st IUI?
> What reason were you given for infertility?Click to expand...

This is my second IUI. I have a slightly elevated FSH # at 9.6 but the RE isn't really concerned about that since it's under 10. But it's definitely high for my age since I'm only 27 yrs old. So based on him thinking that wasn't an issue we are unexplained... Which I just hate cuz they can't tell me what's wrong or what to do to fix it!


----------



## flybyPY

I tested on Saturday (cd 23) and got a :BFN: but still no :witch: Gonna test again on Thursday (cd28). Fingers crossed! 

Good luck and :dust: to you all!


----------



## sarah10380

hockey - yes i did my first IUI this month, last Monday, so i'm 8dpiui today. I usually have a 10 day LP, so i'm expecting AF on Friday. I'm not going to test til Monday though (14dpiui). This 2ww is killing me.

AshleyJean - we are "unexplained" too...i agree with you, i wish they could "fix" me, but they don't know whats wrong :(

good luck to everyone!!!


----------



## sarah10380

flybyPY said:


> I tested on Saturday (cd 23) and got a :BFN: but still no :witch: Gonna test again on Thursday (cd28). Fingers crossed!
> 
> Good luck and :dust: to you all!

when did you have your iui again?


----------



## flybyPY

sarah10380 said:


> flybyPY said:
> 
> 
> I tested on Saturday (cd 23) and got a :BFN: but still no :witch: Gonna test again on Thursday (cd28). Fingers crossed!
> 
> Good luck and :dust: to you all!
> 
> when did you have your iui again?Click to expand...

I had my IUI on the 6th and I usually get AF on cd27 with cramping on cd26, but no cramps...not sure what is going on. Feeling a little bloated, but nothing out of the ordinary for this time.


----------



## sarah10380

well girl, i'm keeping my fx'd for you...i hope AF stays far away


----------



## twinkle83

flybyPY said:


> sarah10380 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flybyPY said:
> 
> 
> I tested on Saturday (cd 23) and got a :BFN: but still no :witch: Gonna test again on Thursday (cd28). Fingers crossed!
> 
> Good luck and :dust: to you all!
> 
> when did you have your iui again?Click to expand...
> 
> I had my IUI on the 6th and I usually get AF on cd27 with cramping on cd26, but no cramps...not sure what is going on. Feeling a little bloated, but nothing out of the ordinary for this time.Click to expand...

Good luck dear..hope so u get BFP this month.


----------



## flybyPY

twinkle83 said:


> flybyPY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarah10380 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flybyPY said:
> 
> 
> I tested on Saturday (cd 23) and got a :BFN: but still no :witch: Gonna test again on Thursday (cd28). Fingers crossed!
> 
> Good luck and :dust: to you all!
> 
> when did you have your iui again?Click to expand...
> 
> I had my IUI on the 6th and I usually get AF on cd27 with cramping on cd26, but no cramps...not sure what is going on. Feeling a little bloated, but nothing out of the ordinary for this time.Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck dear..hope so u get BFP this month.Click to expand...

Thanks so much and best of luck to you too!


----------



## Mellymommy

Good Luck to all of you!


----------



## Sponge12

Hi ladies,

how we all doing??
Any pregnancy signs??

Doing my 1st iui tomorrow afternoon, so nervous.............May this will be our month girls:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## azlissie

Good luck sponge!!

No symptoms here. I tested the past couple of days to make sure the trigger was out of my system and the test was definitely negative this morning. Now I just have to decide when I want to start testing for real!! Maybe this weekend...


----------



## sarah10380

azlissie said:


> Good luck sponge!!
> 
> No symptoms here. I tested the past couple of days to make sure the trigger was out of my system and the test was definitely negative this morning. Now I just have to decide when I want to start testing for real!! Maybe this weekend...

how many dpiui are you? i'm 9 today and i'm too nervous to test...i feel like AF is coming though, cramps and boobs hurt


----------



## twinkle83

Sarah and azlissie good luck..will pray for your BFP.
Sponge lots of good luck for ur iui..


----------



## twinkle83

I have a question..
Today is my last dose of clomid.But yesterday i felt ovulation cramps and lots of cm while BDing.So 2day i took ovulation test and there was very faint line, my Clear blue ovulation kit saw no ovulation..Can it happen that i already ovulated yesterday while 2day is my last clomid dose..Im so confused


----------



## waiting2be

Came back from my appt for my 11th day scan and i'm sooooooo happy :)

Left side 1 follicle 11 cm
Right side 2 follicles 15 cm each 

I will be given myself my hcg shot on Sat around 3-4 and we wil have our IUI Monday morning!!!! Very exicted hope this is it for us!


----------



## azlissie

Thanks Twinkle! When are you going in for a scan? I know what you mean about ov'ing early - I totally freaked myself out this past cycle by doing an OPK while I still had Clomid in my system and it gave me a false positive. It would be very unlikely for you to ov while still taking the pills - it's probably just a lot of follies getting themselves ready!

waiting, sounds like you're on the right track! Good luck with your IUI Monday!

Sarah, I'm only 7dpiui, so I know I need to wait a little longer! I was thinking of testing Sunday which would be 10dpiui. It's so stressful - I hate the waiting game!


----------



## flybyPY

I still have not had the visit from AF, but my pregnancy test yesterday was negative. I have no idea what is going on. One more test tomorrow morning, if still no AF, I will be calling the doc. Any hypotheses as to what could be going on? I am 16 dpo.


----------



## twinkle83

Azlissie, I will not go for scan my doctor never call me for that..But i am having sometimes pain or twinges on my side may be thats what clomid do..Hope so everything will be fine..This is my first time clomid may be thats why i am experiencing so many things..I will pary for you dear,Hope so you get ur BFP soon.


----------



## hockey24

Twinkle83 - the 1st time I did clomid - my body did all kinds of crazy stuff and I just new for sure I was PG but wasn't even a minute late on AF. 

Doesn't mean that your not though  - symptoms are just confusing and you never know whats driving it!


----------



## ashleyjean

I'm sorry flyby! I know it can be so annoying when you want AF to show (for once!) and it just won't happen. My first cycle last month on clomid my cycle was the same length, but I have heard from others that it lengthened theirs so maybe that's what'd happening to you? Then again, I see in your signature that you've been on clomid for awhile soooo who knows...

I'm 6dpiui and no symptoms here other than some VERY faint cramping today and yesterday.


----------



## WantingAChild

Hi everyone! This cycle I have 100mg of Clomid, Follistim injections for 7 days, estradiol pills twice a day (still continuing), and HCG trigger shot on Tuesday evening. I had my 3rd IUI this morning. 73 million sperm after the wash. RE did ultrasound after the IUI and said that I had 4 follicles rupture...2 from each side. This is our first try with our RE...the last 2 IUI's were done by my obgyn....so even though it is my 3rd IUI, I am still a little in the dark about this. Do my numbers sound good? Thanks!


----------



## AngiLara68

Hi ladies....mind if I join? We did our 2nd IUI on Oct 15. So today I am 5 dpIUI.
I am 43, DH is 49. I experienced unexplained infertility after my 3rd in 1993. We got pregnant last year in July with our 6th IUI. DD born April 2. (I also have a 23 , 20 & 18 yr old) My 19 yr old has twin girls and my 23 yr old son has a son. (DH has 2 kids and 14 grandkids)
DH and I have been married 3 yrs. DH had a vasectomy 25 yrs ago. In 2009 he had a reversal but it failed. So we are using donor sperm. 
First IUI this time was a BFN.
Using 100mg CLomid






*Lara - 43*
DH - 49
married Aug 30, 2008
TTC #2 together
FSH 9.2
AMH 0.97
Estradol 59.3
Experienced unexplained infertility after #3 
Took 14+ yrs to conceive again 
5 IUI's = BFNs
6th IUI = BFP
DD born 04/02/2011
Doing IUI w/donor sperm
Clomid 100 mg 
Progesterone 14.5 @ 7 dpIUI

IUI #1 (09-16-11) = BFN 
IUI #2 (10-15-11) =


https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1317358800z7z28z13.png


----------



## ashleyjean

wantingachild, your numbers look good to be! 4 follicles is great and as far as sperm numbers, my RE said anything over 10 million was good so your 73 million is pretty awesome :) 

Welcome, angilara!


----------



## flybyPY

The :witch: has come. Going back in on Tuesday for my scan. Round 2! Here we gooooo! Lots of :dust: to you all! Keep the faith!


----------



## mum2hope

Mind if I join the crowd as well... I did my first IUI on 16-Oct and today is my 6dpIUI. 
I had sore breast on my 4dpIUI. Real sad and nervous. Could it be AF symptom ?
Cause i normally have this symptom 1 week before my AF. 

2 weeks wait is terrible...


----------



## AnnetteCali

Hello Ladies...

This is cycle #2 for me. I took clomid the first cycle.. it thinned the lining in my uterus too much.. so now i'm on menopur.. injections and i'm such a nervous nelly that my husband has to give me my shots! I can't do them myself :( Keeping my fingers crossed for everyone!
I'm dreading the 2ww.. and terrible progesterone suppositories that go along with it!!! 
Hope we get tons of bfp's this month!!


----------



## sarah10380

Flyby I'm sorry AF got you.

Mumtohope - pregnancy and AF symptoms are very similar so don't get too sad yet

Wanting - your numbers sound great!

Welcome Angie

Hows everyone else doing in their cycle? 

AFM I'm 12 dpo today. I'm trying not get my hopes up but I am feeling a little positive about this cycle. For the past 4 months I have started AF first thing in the morning on 11dpo....so I guess that makes me officially 1 day late today. I also haven't had normal Af cramps this cycle. They've been more of like a pulling/stretching feeling in my uterus. Anyways...I'm still going to hold off on testing until Monday when I'm 14 dpo.


----------



## azlissie

Good luck Sarah!! That's awesome that af hasn't shown up yet - hopefully that's a really good sign.

I tested this morning (9diui) and it was a :bfn: I'm hoping I just tested too early, because I feel pretty good about this cycle, also. I've had some sharp pains that just come and go in my uterus, nothing like the cramps I get with af. Also, last night I went to a football game and the scent of someone' s nachos was just so strong and disgusting that I almost threw up, and was nauseated for the rest of the evening.

Welcome to the new ladies! Good luck everyone. :dust:


----------



## ashleyjean

Those sound like good signs, azlissie! What's your diagnosis if you don't mind sharing? Sorry if you already posted it earlier in the thread... I'm just too lazy to look back thru the pages :)


----------



## azlissie

Hi Ashley! I had stage II endo that was removed during a lap in Sept, but the main reason I'm seeing an RE is because I'm doing this by myself using donor sperm. I'm 32 and just decided I was tired of waiting for Mr Right!


----------



## Mas1118

Hello all,
I go for my iui tomorrow morning and then again Monday morning. I got a trigger shot this morning with 2 good follies, 19 and 25 mm. Wish me luck ladies!


----------



## azlissie

Good luck Mas!! Hope this cycle brings you your bfp!


----------



## sarah10380

Good luck Mas. Those are good sized follies


----------



## wantgodsgrace

Hi,
I am new here..and this is my first posting on this forum..
I am ttc for almost 3yr..
dr says no pbm with me as well as with my hubby..
So he put me on clomid.
I completed 4 cycles of clomid and no success.
On the fifth cycle I did IUI with injectible.(16 th oct)
So I am 7 DPIUI.
Since now i am not having any symptoms..
Praying to the god..wish all of us tons of sticky baby dust..
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Look back and thank God.
Look forward and trust God.
Look around and serve God.
Look within and find God!


----------



## twinkle83

Good luck Mas


----------



## wantgodsgrace

Goodluck mas..wish a BFP this month...be Positive..and keep your hopes..


----------



## ashleyjean

Welcome wantgodsgrace! Hope this is your month!


----------



## sarah10380

so much for thinking this was my month...AF got me today, on to IUI#2


----------



## ashleyjean

I'm sorry Sarah! I was so upset when my first IUI didn't work I broke down at my baseline scan and the doctor kept assuring me that so many people get pregnant on their second and even third try so do not give up hope! I managed to squeak out an "OK" even though I've been prety pessimistic about this month working either. So I know its hard! Just start thinking about IUI #2!


----------



## sarah10380

thanks ashleyjean. It's nice to know that there are other people out there in my situation and feeling the same as me. it just sucks, I really thought it was going to work for us this time....i had 2 good sized follicles, dh's count was great and the timing seemed right on, just makes my think WHY it didn't work. you are right though, i just need to focus on #2, there is no use dwelling on the negative, i can't change it now.


----------



## Titi

hi girls-just wanted to give you my stats-my first IUI last cycle was supposedly a "perfect IUI"-but got a bfn (3 follies/164 million post wash)

Just had our 2nd IUI Friday. Unfortunately it ended up being a natural IUI which is a bummer. I went in for my baseline scan and medicine protocol and was already about to ovulate! :saywhat:......There wasn't time to do any meds. An ultrasound two days later on CD8 showed I was indeed ovulating so we did a surprise rush IUI.
I'm bummed because only had one follie (but did have 127 million live swimmers post wash) from being natural but don't want to be out a cycle.

Sorry to the others the witch got. I took failed #1 really hard to (we can't move on to IVF) and cried too at my base......I was fine until the nurse told me that everything was so perfect for the first one she really had expected a bfp for me :cry:


----------



## Titi

oh and welcome all the new ladies!!!


----------



## azlissie

I'm so sorry Sarah! I was really hoping this would be your month. I know how disappointing it is when it doesn't work - when my first one failed I was very upset. Give yourself a day or two to be bummed out, and then work on getting that positive mental attitude going for round 2!!


----------



## twinkle83

I am sorry Sarah..I know it feel really bad.Same thing happened with me, first iui didnt worked.Me and DH was positive that it will work but nothing happen.I was crused.
Hope so 2nd iui works, be positive..


----------



## sarah10380

thanks twinkle and azlissie. the more I read, it seems like a lot of people don't get pregnant from thier first IUI. I am taking a personal day from work today...i just didn't want to go in...having to pretend that i'm in a good mood around my coworkers was just not going to happen.

so is anyone else close to testing?? i need some good news and would love to see a lot of bfp's!


----------



## twinkle83

Tomorrow going for my 2nd iui.Just got my LH surge and took the appointment for tomorow morning..Very Nervous this time.:wacko:
Yesterday we BD thinking that i will get my LH surge later this cycle.But 2day i got my surge.My husband have low sperm count 20mill,I dont know how much sperm we can have till tomorow:spermy:...Oh God im nervous..Want lots of baby dust..:dust:


----------



## hockey24

I am 1 week from testing and starting to get a little crazy! Doing my best not to symptom spot since I am on progesterone suppositories. I have no idea what the side effects are and don't want to get my hopes up. 

I have a feeling I will test on Sunday just to lessen the blow if its a BFN. Don't want to take a test and then go to work ultra depressed! 

Good luck ladies!!


----------



## waiting2be

Good Luck to all the new ladies :)

I gave myself an HCG shot Sat and today we went to have out IUI!
We BD on Friday nothing Sat or Sunday and hubby gave his sample at the office this morning before the IUI.

300 mil after wash and 82% mobility?! 

No bleeding just a little cramping during and right after the IUI
I layed for about 10 min after the IUI
FS ask me to take a HPT in 14 days and start progesterone on Wed


----------



## ashleyjean

I'm 10 dpiui today. My beta is on Friday. I have no pregnancy tests in the house so I might actually be able to make it to the beta without testing. Last month AF started the day before my beta was scheduled so I may not make it to Friday. I have pretty regular cycles so I would be very encouraged if AF doesn't show on Thursday. So far I've had absolutely no symptoms which is I guess good for me so I don't have to be constantly symptoms spotting and checking and driving myself crazy. Last month I had cramping on and off and my boobs were really sore for the entire 2ww, but nothing at all so far this month.


----------



## waiting2be

ashleyjean said:


> I'm 10 dpiui today. My beta is on Friday. I have no pregnancy tests in the house so I might actually be able to make it to the beta without testing. Last month AF started the day before my beta was scheduled so I may not make it to Friday. I have pretty regular cycles so I would be very encouraged if AF doesn't show on Thursday. So far I've had absolutely no symptoms which is I guess good for me so I don't have to be constantly symptoms spotting and checking and driving myself crazy. Last month I had cramping on and off and my boobs were really sore for the entire 2ww, but nothing at all so far this month.

Good Luck & Fingers crossed!


----------



## sarah10380

fx'd ashley


----------



## azlissie

My beta is scheduled for Thurs afternoon, but I won't get the results back until Friday. I've tested twice so far and :bfn: each time, so I don't know if I want to test again before Friday or not.

Good luck Ashley!!


----------



## Mas1118

sarah10380 said:


> so much for thinking this was my month...AF got me today, on to IUI#2

So sorry Sarah, maybe iui#2 will be the one. I felt absolutely deflated when the 1st iui didn't work but then I got back up and tried again. Keep your chin up, it will happen and it will all be worth it when it does!:hugs:


----------



## Mas1118

Good luck Ashley and aslissie! Fxed for you and all the other ladies waiting for a :bfp::dust:


----------



## twinkle83

Hi everyone..Just came from my 2nd iui..My husband's sperms drop this time to 5.5 mill in 1st iui it was 15 mill..I got lots of cramping while insemination..
Nervous dont know what will happen this time..:wacko:
Wants lots of baby dust:dust:


----------



## twinkle83

good luck Azlissie,Ashley,waiting2be,Hockey24 and Mas.


----------



## wantgodsgrace

All the best twinkle..hope this is your month..wish a tons of baby dust..


----------



## wantgodsgrace

hockey24 said:


> I am 1 week from testing and starting to get a little crazy! Doing my best not to symptom spot since I am on progesterone suppositories. I have no idea what the side effects are and don't want to get my hopes up.
> 
> I have a feeling I will test on Sunday just to lessen the blow if its a BFN. Don't want to take a test and then go to work ultra depressed!
> 
> Good luck ladies!!

Hi hockey..i did my iui on 16th of this month..still haning no symptoms..i dont know what is going to happen..I am plaanig to test on 31st..lsts c what is god plan for us...


----------



## waiting2be

I will start progesterone suppositories tomorrow night and was told to test on 11/7 this is already driving me insane!


----------



## hockey24

waiting2be said:


> I will start progesterone suppositories tomorrow night and was told to test on 11/7 this is already driving me insane!

I don't know about you but the progesterone suppositories are not my favorite thing in the world! And it interferes with our non-ttc :sex:!! 

Hope this works quick!! :dust:

Wantsgodgrace - your timing is about the same as mine. I had the IUI on the 17th and AF is due 11/1. Let's hope she stays away for all of us!!! :af::af::af:


----------



## waiting2be

This will be my 1st time using the progesterone suppositories :/ 

when is everyone testing?
I was told to test on 11/7 which is a Monday but I think I will test Sunday 11/6 AF is due on 11/7
FX


----------



## Sponge12

Hi Ladies,

I had my iui on the 20th due to test on the 3rd. I had my trigger injection on the 19th so it will be 10 days this sat:happydance:

I can't wait as at least I will be able to test. However, I still would be very worried as I have had a false postive before and I was heartbroken..

I am thinking about testing out, any of you ladies done this? If so when do you think I should start testing? At least I would know for the following week and not get a false postive:cry:

Baby test xx


----------



## icklefish

Hi everyone, I hope you don't mind me jumping on board.
I have been ttc since April 2008, classified as unexplained fertility. I am currently on round 3 of IUI, using 75 iu Menopur and Ovidrel as trigger, I am now 5dpiui and on 400mg Cyclogest pessaries (not the nicest experience but I hope they do what they are supposed to). I feel like I am in a whole new world of crazy at the moment, extra hormonal and totally irrational emotionally. Due to test on 3/11, I seem to be wishing my life away.

Good luck to everyone of you.

xxxx


----------



## Sponge12

Hi Ladies,

I had my iui on the 20th due to test on the 3rd. I had my trigger injection on the 19th so it will be 10 days this sat:happydance:

I can't wait as at least I will be able to test. However, I still would be very worried as I have had a false postive before and I was heartbroken..

I am thinking about testing out, any of you ladies done this? If so when do you think I should start testing? At least I would know for the following week and not get a false postive:cry:

Baby test xx


----------



## Sponge12

Sorry ladies, don't know what's up with my laptop tonight. Keeps freezing and has sent on the same post again...........


----------



## LizMcD

Hi ladies just wanted to join as im starting my first IUI next week with Menopur and clomid. Bit apprehensive but excited and very grateful to be given this chance.

Fingers crossed it works for us all xx


----------



## azlissie

Hi Sponge,

I have tested my trigger out all three times. What I did was I used IC's starting on 5dpiui and kept testing every other day until the line was gone. The first time the line was still faint on day 7 but the last two times it was completely gone by day 7. I don't think it hurts to test it out just so you know you won't get a false positive.

AFM, tested today and got another bfn. I'm pretty sure I'm out this round - I'm 12dpiui and have been having what I think are symptoms for at least a week, so surely it would be showing up on a test by now. I'm so disappointed - I was really hoping it would work by the 3rd try.

Welcome, icklefish! Good luck in the 2ww.


----------



## flybyPY

Welcome Sponge and Ickle! Good luck!

Got my bl sonogram today and started my femara. Go back for my second sono on the 2nd. Hoping like hell this second round works. Work is very stressful so I will be talking to my family doc about some "chill pills" just to get me through to December when I finish my masters. Maybe that will help the system a little too. Lot's of :dust: to you all! Looking forward to some :bfp: !


----------



## wantgodsgrace

hockey24 said:


> waiting2be said:
> 
> 
> I will start progesterone suppositories tomorrow night and was told to test on 11/7 this is already driving me insane!
> 
> I don't know about you but the progesterone suppositories are not my favorite thing in the world! And it interferes with our non-ttc :sex:!!
> 
> Hope this works quick!! :dust:
> 
> Wantsgodgrace - your timing is about the same as mine. I had the IUI on the 17th and AF is due 11/1. Let's hope she stays away for all of us!!! :af::af::af:Click to expand...

Hey hockey..do you have any symptoms...I dont have any yet..


----------



## hockey24

wantgodsgrace said:


> hockey24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waiting2be said:
> 
> 
> I will start progesterone suppositories tomorrow night and was told to test on 11/7 this is already driving me insane!
> 
> I don't know about you but the progesterone suppositories are not my favorite thing in the world! And it interferes with our non-ttc :sex:!!
> 
> Hope this works quick!! :dust:
> 
> Wantsgodgrace - your timing is about the same as mine. I had the IUI on the 17th and AF is due 11/1. Let's hope she stays away for all of us!!! :af::af::af:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey hockey..do you have any symptoms...I dont have any yet..Click to expand...

The only things notable that I have are swollen boobs and very sensitive and erect nipples. But the sensitive nipples started before I could even be technically pregnant so I'm guessing its side effects from the shots or progesterone. 

I've also been having a ton of dreams this week but I'm wondering if that is due to the acupunture I started last week. :dohh:

Coincidence or pregnancy? Only time will tell! But until AF arrives - there is always hope!!


----------



## ashleyjean

I'm having slight cramps on and off today so I think I'm out thus month. My beta is Friday but last month my period started the day before my beta, which this month would be tomorrow so I dont think these cramps are a good sign! Uhg.


----------



## waiting2be

ashley have you tested?
Its not over till AF comes! Good Luck


----------



## ashleyjean

Nope. I have no tests in the house to try and avoid testing until AF comes or my beta on Friday. Hubby and I figured it was easier to just find out once that it didn't work, rather than testing and getting a BFN and being sad and then still holding out hope and then AF showing and being sad again.


----------



## icklefish

I've also been having a ton of dreams this week but I'm wondering if that is due to the acupunture I started last week. :dohh:

Coincidence or pregnancy? Only time will tell! But until AF arrives - there is always hope!![/QUOTE]

Hi Hockey

It really bizarre you mentioned having a load of dreams, I have been having very vivid dreams, which is unusual for me, I have been having them on and off for over a week, I am only 6dpiui today I was wondering if it was the meds having an effect :sleep:

Fingers x'd for you this cycle.

xxx


----------



## hockey24

Back at you icklefish! :dust:


----------



## sarah10380

ashley - i agree with you on the tests. i don't keep tests in the house either...i just hate seeing that stark white test. Good luck though, i really hope your beta test on friday is positive. cramps are a pregnancy symptom too, so don't lose hope


----------



## sarah10380

so my RE nurse called me yesterday and said they were adding Follistim to my medications this month...so i'll be doing femara days 3-7 and follistim days 6,8, and 10 and then hopefully the IUI on day 14. Anyone else do this too? i was only on femara last month and had 3 mature follies at 16, 18 and 20 on day 12. Just wondering why they would add follistim. I hope it doesn't overstimulate me...


----------



## ashleyjean

That is interesting. I have no advice for you on those drugs since I'm just on clomid. Curious, why did they switch you from clomid to Femara? Were you not responding to clomid or have icky reactions to it?


----------



## sarah10380

ashleyjean said:


> That is interesting. I have no advice for you on those drugs since I'm just on clomid. Curious, why did they switch you from clomid to Femara? Were you not responding to clomid or have icky reactions to it?

my obgyn put me on clomid originally, but then when i started going to my RE he switched me to femara....he didn't think i was responding as well as he thought i should have on the clomid, so he wanted to switch things up. I also complained about the side effects i was having with clomid (headaches, dizzy spells, overly emotional)...my RE said femara tends to cause less side effects. However, it's different for everyone. I know people that were on femara and then their doctor switched them to clomid...


----------



## Mas1118

twinkle83 said:


> Hi everyone..Just came from my 2nd iui..My husband's sperms drop this time to 5.5 mill in 1st iui it was 15 mill..I got lots of cramping while insemination..
> Nervous dont know what will happen this time..:wacko:
> Wants lots of baby dust:dust:

Fxed for a:bfp:you:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## twinkle83

Thanks Mas lots of:dust: to you too


----------



## waiting2be

started my progesterone last night (what a mess) but so far no side effects.
Had mi IUI monday so i'm 3dpiui no havent noticed anything different but i know its to early lol


----------



## hockey24

waiting2be said:


> started my progesterone last night (what a mess) but so far no side effects.
> Had mi IUI monday so i'm 3dpiui no havent noticed anything different but i know its to early lol

Love those progesterone suppositories! If it works, I'm all for it - but YUCK!!:blush:


----------



## waiting2be

They are a mess :/


----------



## icklefish

waiting2be said:


> They are a mess :/

I do mine at night just before I go to bed, just out of preference and if there are going to be any side effects then it's likely to be first thing and not during the day, also I don't like the thought of going to work having just inserted a pessarie. :blush:


----------



## ashleyjean

Do all of you have low progesterone or did your REs give you the progesterone just as a precaution? Just wondering since they never mentioned it to me. I had a progesterone check 7 days after my first IUI and it was super high so I guess they just assume I'm good in that department?


----------



## ashleyjean

And an update on me-- 
Period would be due today and no sign of AF yet! Had slight cramps off and on all day yesterday but they have stopped for the most part - had a few twinges this afternoon. I'm still not terribly optimistic though since I feel like AF is about to start any minute!


----------



## icklefish

ashleyjean said:


> Do all of you have low progesterone or did your REs give you the progesterone just as a precaution? Just wondering since they never mentioned it to me. I had a progesterone check 7 days after my first IUI and it was super high so I guess they just assume I'm good in that department?

Hi ashleyjean

I was prescribed cyclogest as I had a short luteal phase on the last IUI (7 days, I only have a 10 day luteal phase normally anyway.

I kind of wish I had known about it before hand as I would have asked for it earlier as my average cycle is only ever 24 days. 

Wishing you lots of luck and sending lots of :dust:

xxxx


----------



## WantingAChild

UGH!! One week down, one week to go....this wait is driving me CRAZY!!!


----------



## flybyPY

WantingAChild said:


> UGH!! One week down, one week to go....this wait is driving me CRAZY!!!

Hang in there! I usually give myself a half an hour of obsessing over symptoms (on different websites) each evening and that's it. I am praying for a :bfp: for you!


----------



## flybyPY

ashleyjean said:


> And an update on me--
> Period would be due today and no sign of AF yet! Had slight cramps off and on all day yesterday but they have stopped for the most part - had a few twinges this afternoon. I'm still not terribly optimistic though since I feel like AF is about to start any minute!

:dust: :dust: :dust: Hope this helps!!!


----------



## flybyPY

icklefish said:


> waiting2be said:
> 
> 
> They are a mess :/
> 
> I do mine at night just before I go to bed, just out of preference and if there are going to be any side effects then it's likely to be first thing and not during the day, also I don't like the thought of going to work having just inserted a pessarie. :blush:Click to expand...

I also did them at night and hated every minute of it. Unfortunately when af did come it was really bad. So you're sad enough that af came, then you have a horrible period on top of it. Man...the things we'll do for a baby!!! :wacko: Hang in there!!!


----------



## Mas1118

I'm not on progesterone either, my Luteal phase is about 16 days so they said no worries. I did have to do estrace though, to thicken my lining for a week.


----------



## wantgodsgrace

ashleyjean said:


> I'm having slight cramps on and off today so I think I'm out thus month. My beta is Friday but last month my period started the day before my beta, which this month would be tomorrow so I dont think these cramps are a good sign! Uhg.

Hey Ashley..I am going to test on 31st..and I am too having cramps on and off today..which I am sure sign of AF...
am feeling very sad and helpless now..may god help me to go through all this...


----------



## WantingAChild

Thanks for the encouragement Fly! And more so for the prayers....I know that is what will get my BFP!! I also obsess online looking up symptoms...glad to know I am not alone...I guess we are both crazy! LOL:wacko::wacko:


----------



## sarah10380

Ashley, don't you have your beta tommorrow?? Good luck girl!!

I'm not taking progesterone either...i always wondered why my RE never mentioned it. I feel like so many people on here take it. My LP is only 10-12 days, maybe I should bring it up?

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## waiting2be

ashleyjean said:


> Do all of you have low progesterone or did your REs give you the progesterone just as a precaution? Just wondering since they never mentioned it to me. I had a progesterone check 7 days after my first IUI and it was super high so I guess they just assume I'm good in that department?

My progesterone is fine but I do know that low progesterone levels is the leading cause of miscarriage up to 10 weeks. That is why my fs prescribes it to everyone for use during their 2ww


----------



## waiting2be

today i'm 4dpiui

10 more days till i'm supose to test (11/7) but thinking of testing 11/5 or 11/6 I never test before just wait till AF comes but since this was my first IUI i'm wayyyy to excited and want to know but also think that if i get a BFN i will be veryyyy heartbroken 
No Symptoms yet but i know its too early havent had any s/e from progesterone.

My hubby has started to talk alot about "our baby" and even touched my stomach which he has never done before! I feel so much pressure now! If we dont get preggo I'm gonna feel sooooooooo bad :(


----------



## ashleyjean

Well an hour after my beta blood test this morning AF came :( Great timing, right? 
Uhg, I am just so disappointed. I have a meeting with my RE this afternoon. I don't really know what he's going to say... but I can guess that he's going to give us an option of one more IUI or go straight to IVF. I don't really know what to do except that I just am so over all of this and want it to be over so maybe going to IVF would be the best option since it has such a high success rate. I'll let you all know how the appointment goes when I get back.


----------



## icklefish

waiting2be said:


> today i'm 4dpiui
> 
> 10 more days till i'm supose to test (11/7) but thinking of testing 11/5 or 11/6 I never test before just wait till AF comes but since this was my first IUI i'm wayyyy to excited and want to know but also think that if i get a BFN i will be veryyyy heartbroken
> No Symptoms yet but i know its too early havent had any s/e from progesterone.
> 
> My hubby has started to talk alot about "our baby" and even touched my stomach which he has never done before! I feel so much pressure now! If we dont get preggo I'm gonna feel sooooooooo bad :(

Hi waiting2be

I know exactly what you mean about feeling under pressure, dh didn't really take it that seriously until the first IUI, he thought that there was no way it could fail and took quite a knock when it did, I was surprised by the way he reacted and it really upset me. It is additional pressure that is not needed considering what we put ourselves under. Sometimes I feel like I am going it alone, DH doesn't understand what I go through in the 2ww, I don't think it is possible for anyone other than another woman in the same position as you to understand. Thank god for these boards, I feel I can't talk to my friends about, they already think I'm obsessing about it and taking it too seriously , but it's so easy for them to say it when they are not going through the same experience.

Sorry if I've been negative in anyway.

I really do hope that your lucky first time round, it's is not a nice experience for anyone to go through and I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy, sending lots of :dust:

xxxxxxx


----------



## icklefish

ashleyjean said:


> Well an hour after my beta blood test this morning AF came :( Great timing, right?
> Uhg, I am just so disappointed. I have a meeting with my RE this afternoon. I don't really know what he's going to say... but I can guess that he's going to give us an option of one more IUI or go straight to IVF. I don't really know what to do except that I just am so over all of this and want it to be over so maybe going to IVF would be the best option since it has such a high success rate. I'll let you all know how the appointment goes when I get back.

So sorry the :witch: reared her ugly head, I do hope you get the outcome you want at your appointment

xx


----------



## waiting2be

icklefish said:


> waiting2be said:
> 
> 
> today i'm 4dpiui
> 
> 10 more days till i'm supose to test (11/7) but thinking of testing 11/5 or 11/6 I never test before just wait till AF comes but since this was my first IUI i'm wayyyy to excited and want to know but also think that if i get a BFN i will be veryyyy heartbroken
> No Symptoms yet but i know its too early havent had any s/e from progesterone.
> 
> My hubby has started to talk alot about "our baby" and even touched my stomach which he has never done before! I feel so much pressure now! If we dont get preggo I'm gonna feel sooooooooo bad :(
> 
> Hi waiting2be
> 
> I know exactly what you mean about feeling under pressure, dh didn't really take it that seriously until the first IUI, he thought that there was no way it could fail and took quite a knock when it did, I was surprised by the way he reacted and it really upset me. It is additional pressure that is not needed considering what we put ourselves under. Sometimes I feel like I am going it alone, DH doesn't understand what I go through in the 2ww, I don't think it is possible for anyone other than another woman in the same position as you to understand. Thank god for these boards, I feel I can't talk to my friends about, they already think I'm obsessing about it and taking it too seriously , but it's so easy for them to say it when they are not going through the same experience.
> 
> Sorry if I've been negative in anyway.
> 
> I really do hope that your lucky first time round, it's is not a nice experience for anyone to go through and I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy, sending lots of :dust:
> 
> xxxxxxxClick to expand...

We havent told anyone about our "issue" since we dont want to have to explain to everyone our situation over and over:dohh: but it does hurt when we get asked when are you having kids? like we just bd one day and poof we get preggo the next grrrrrrr :wacko:and my hubby i dont want to say anything to him because he already thinks i'm very negative but everytime he says something about our bby he just brings my hopes up so much that i feel i will be very dissapointent if we dont get our bfp :cry:


----------



## icklefish

waiting2be said:


> icklefish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waiting2be said:
> 
> 
> today i'm 4dpiui
> 
> 10 more days till i'm supose to test (11/7) but thinking of testing 11/5 or 11/6 I never test before just wait till AF comes but since this was my first IUI i'm wayyyy to excited and want to know but also think that if i get a BFN i will be veryyyy heartbroken
> No Symptoms yet but i know its too early havent had any s/e from progesterone.
> 
> My hubby has started to talk alot about "our baby" and even touched my stomach which he has never done before! I feel so much pressure now! If we dont get preggo I'm gonna feel sooooooooo bad :(
> 
> Hi waiting2be
> 
> I know exactly what you mean about feeling under pressure, dh didn't really take it that seriously until the first IUI, he thought that there was no way it could fail and took quite a knock when it did, I was surprised by the way he reacted and it really upset me. It is additional pressure that is not needed considering what we put ourselves under. Sometimes I feel like I am going it alone, DH doesn't understand what I go through in the 2ww, I don't think it is possible for anyone other than another woman in the same position as you to understand. Thank god for these boards, I feel I can't talk to my friends about, they already think I'm obsessing about it and taking it too seriously , but it's so easy for them to say it when they are not going through the same experience.
> 
> Sorry if I've been negative in anyway.
> 
> I really do hope that your lucky first time round, it's is not a nice experience for anyone to go through and I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy, sending lots of :dust:
> 
> xxxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> We havent told anyone about our "issue" since we dont want to have to explain to everyone our situation over and over:dohh: but it does hurt when we get asked when are you having kids? like we just bd one day and poof we get preggo the next grrrrrrr :wacko:and my hubby i dont want to say anything to him because he already thinks i'm very negative but everytime he says something about our bby he just brings my hopes up so much that i feel i will be very dissapointent if we dont get our bfp :cry:Click to expand...

We have a a group of friends that we socialise with a lot, especially the girls we get together frequently, tell one and may as well tell them all as we all know girls like to gossip. I also have found that when I have told people I am having fertility treatment when they ask 'when is it going to be your turn' that it stops them dead in their tracks and they either go red with embarrassment or ask questions or as on two occassions told me they are going through the same.

Men just don't understand, end of, they never will!

xxxx


----------



## sarah10380

AshleyJean :hugs:
let us know what your RE says


----------



## sarah10380

we've just recently started telling our friends about our fertility treatments. in a way, i'm glad they know now becuase then they will stop asking us. Also, since we started the IUI's, we haven't been drinking much and now our friends know why.


----------



## azlissie

Ashley, I know how you feel - my beta came back negative today. I really thought #3 was going to work! I'm crushed and feel like there's something wrong with me - why can't I do what hundreds of people do accidentally every day? This whole process is so stressful, so I'm taking a few months off. Best of luck to everyone - I'm hoping you all get your bfp's soon!


----------



## Maybemommy23

Hi everyone!
I know this is kinda late in the month to be joining this October IUI thread, but its really wonderful how supportive everyone in this community is and I agree with a few previous posts that I can't be as open with my friends and family. I just had my first IUI on October 18th, exactly one year and one day after I had my only positive hpt sadly it ended 10 weeks later. I took 100mg Clomid days 1-5, cd 6 I injected 2 vials of menopur, and then hcg trigger on cd 12. On cd 9 my RE saw four follicles, two per ovary but she predicted only 3 might become eggs. We had our first IUI 36 hours after the trigger and Bd'd the following day as well. RE didn't tell us what my dh's post wash count was but she did say his post wash motility was excellent. I am just hoping and praying that this cycle works. I'm not supposed to test until 11-3 but there's no way I can wait that long! I try not to symptom spot because the side effects of all the drugs and pms cause the same symptoms as pregnancy :( I'm not sure how much more of this ttc crap I can handle! And fx for thise left to test!


----------



## mum2hope

I had brown discharge last night. It's not a very good sign indeed. Could be sign of AF coming. Now i am trying to be ready emotionally and be strong. Life still have to goes on. Maybe sooner or later i may need to decide whether to go for IVF or not. 
Gals...looking at the reply you gals post, i felt the same thing. DH doesn't really understand how we feel at this point of time...


----------



## wantgodsgrace

hello Ashley..I am very sorry for you...but still we all are doing a good job..becaz it is not easy to go thrugh such a physical and mental pressure and we all are facing it bravely...be brave baby...this or other day we all are going to have baby..remember it...by the way I also feel that I will be out this month..i am doing my test on 31st..if my AF dont come on 30th..


----------



## wantgodsgrace

icklefish said:


> waiting2be said:
> 
> 
> today i'm 4dpiui
> 
> 10 more days till i'm supose to test (11/7) but thinking of testing 11/5 or 11/6 I never test before just wait till AF comes but since this was my first IUI i'm wayyyy to excited and want to know but also think that if i get a BFN i will be veryyyy heartbroken
> No Symptoms yet but i know its too early havent had any s/e from progesterone.
> 
> My hubby has started to talk alot about "our baby" and even touched my stomach which he has never done before! I feel so much pressure now! If we dont get preggo I'm gonna feel sooooooooo bad :(
> 
> Hi waiting2be
> 
> I know exactly what you mean about feeling under pressure, dh didn't really take it that seriously until the first IUI, he thought that there was no way it could fail and took quite a knock when it did, I was surprised by the way he reacted and it really upset me. It is additional pressure that is not needed considering what we put ourselves under. Sometimes I feel like I am going it alone, DH doesn't understand what I go through in the 2ww, I don't think it is possible for anyone other than another woman in the same position as you to understand. Thank god for these boards, I feel I can't talk to my friends about, they already think I'm obsessing about it and taking it too seriously , but it's so easy for them to say it when they are not going through the same experience.
> 
> Sorry if I've been negative in anyway.
> 
> I really do hope that your lucky first time round, it's is not a nice experience for anyone to go through and I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy, sending lots of :dust:
> 
> xxxxxxxClick to expand...

Hey..all the best and wish you the luck...may we all dont c face of AF ever..


----------



## ashleyjean

Well, hubby and I met with our RE yesterday and have decided to go for IVF. He said he would do a third IUI if we really wanted to but he thinks the chances of success with that are pretty low, but it was up to us. So at this point we are just so over it that we want to go with the thing that will give us the best shot. So IVF's over 50% success rate looks pretty good to us :) I'm a little scared about all the injections, etc. but I'm just so ready for that BFP I will do anything! 
Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## twinkle83

Today is 4dpiui for me and having really bad cramping and had little spotting when i wipped. Iam really nervous and its pretty early for implantation..:wacko:


----------



## Sponge12

Hi Ladies,

I have not been on in a while, hope you are doing all ok!! I will have to read through previous posts. Ashling, sorry to hear it did not work out for you this month, the very best of luck if you decide to go ahead with ivf.

azlissie, I'm also very sorry to hear it did not go well for you this month, figures & toes crossed for next month!!

Hi, to all the new ladies, hope you all get your bfp soon.....

Hey, waiting2be, how you holding up??

I'm on 9dpiui today, i tested on 6dpiui and it was neg, a very very faint line, but you would have had to look very hard! I tested today, was hoping to see a line, but there was nothing...

I done 2 different tests:laugh2: both were neg. I have mild back pain, almost like af is on the way, but I would be too ealry for that! I am only day 22 today, I feel very down, almost depressed I guess after testing every month over the past 24 months, hoping and praying you see a line and then get nothing. Makes you feel it is never going to happen. I did have hope and I am trying to think postive but I am feeling af is just going to come....

I am going to try not to test until Monday which will be 11dpiui, if it is neg, then Im sure I will be out of the running....


----------



## twinkle83

Good luck sponge


----------



## WantingAChild

Well....I caved! I said I was going to wait until 14dpiui like my RE said. I woke up this morning (10dpiui) at 4:30 to go to the bathroom. I couldn't resist....I tested....BFN!!! I know people say that 10dpiui is still to early....but I used a FRER test. I was SO upset....I cried for hours. Someone please give me hope that I am not out yet. :-(


----------



## icklefish

ashleyjean said:


> Well, hubby and I met with our RE yesterday and have decided to go for IVF. He said he would do a third IUI if we really wanted to but he thinks the chances of success with that are pretty low, but it was up to us. So at this point we are just so over it that we want to go with the thing that will give us the best shot. So IVF's over 50% success rate looks pretty good to us :) I'm a little scared about all the injections, etc. but I'm just so ready for that BFP I will do anything!
> Good luck to everyone!!

Hi Ashleyjean
Wow, I didn't realise IVF had such a high success rate.
Don't be scared about the injections, they are not bad at all, once you have done the first one they are a breeze. I have been doing mine in my thigh, I alternate each leg each day. I am on 75iu Menopur, but there are different FSH hormones, do you know what your being prescribed? 
If this cycle doesn't work for me (and I don't think it has as I have so many symptoms that :AF: if going show its untrue) then I am on to IVF, your post has made me feel very positive!
Good luck for your IVF cycle, and don't worry about the injections :flower:

xxx


----------



## ashleyjean

Thanks icklefish! I know I'll be good after the first injection but that first one is going to be hard to do! They are going to figure out my exact meds and dosage on Monday and then I'll go in next week to get the exact drug protocol and they'll show me how to do the injections, etc.


----------



## Titi

WantingAChild said:


> Well....I caved! I said I was going to wait until 14dpiui like my RE said. I woke up this morning (10dpiui) at 4:30 to go to the bathroom. I couldn't resist....I tested....BFN!!! I know people say that 10dpiui is still to early....but I used a FRER test. I was SO upset....I cried for hours. Someone please give me hope that I am not out yet. :-(

Hi hun-wow we're close I'm 10dpiui today too! 10 days is seriously early. I know I ball my eyes out myself when I test negative this early (why I can't test this cycle), but I know so many people who tested - at 10 only to get a positive on 12. Do you have Fertility Friend? You can browse HPT charts that got a negative on 10 just to see, and also see the exact % of positives on 10dpo (pretty low). I sucked up all my time last cycle browsing charts.


----------



## Maybemommy23

Titi said:


> WantingAChild said:
> 
> 
> Well....I caved! I said I was going to wait until 14dpiui like my RE said. I woke up this morning (10dpiui) at 4:30 to go to the bathroom. I couldn't resist....I tested....BFN!!! I know people say that 10dpiui is still to early....but I used a FRER test. I was SO upset....I cried for hours. Someone please give me hope that I am not out yet. :-(
> 
> Hi hun-wow we're close I'm 10dpiui today too! 10 days is seriously early. I know I ball my eyes out myself when I test negative this early (why I can't test this cycle), but I know so many people who tested - at 10 only to get a positive on 12. Do you have Fertility Friend? You can browse HPT charts that got a negative on 10 just to see, and also see the exact % of positives on 10dpo (pretty low). I sucked up all my time last cycle browsing charts.Click to expand...

You guys kinda sound like my situation. I tested at 9dpiui knowing it was too early when I got a negative, but when I used 4 different brands of hpt with fmu this morning at 12dpiui I was SURE one of them would give me a positive but they didn't. :( Is there any hope for me this cycle? Could it still be too early? It's my first IUI and I was so hopeful it would work.


----------



## Titi

hun, it's still hopeful....You might not get your hopes up too much but you're not out yet...try the ff gallery and check. :hugs: I'm pretty sure I'm out just from my temperatures-they are even more reliable then hpts I find before 14dpo.


----------



## waiting2be

Hello Everyone!

Today I am 7dpiui I really want to test but I'm going to try and wait and test on Sunday.
Havent bought any HPT so that i wont get tempted and test before lol but i'm not feeling any different lots of heartburn but thats just beacuse i've been eating really spicy lately this morning I really wasnt feeling good feelt like i needed to throw up but my tummy was also not feeling too good so i'll just blame it on the food again


How is everyone else?
I read some are getting BFN but keep your hopes up its still early


----------



## twinkle83

Hi everyone..I dont know what is happenning to me..May be im reacting bad to clomid..4dpiui severe cramping and little spotting:sad2:..5dpiui severe cramping like my ovaries are busting cant sleep properly from pain:cry:..Today I am 6dpiui little cramps but not too bad..may be clomid have overstimulated my follicles and now ther are hurting..


----------



## twinkle83

waiting2be said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> Today I am 7dpiui I really want to test but I'm going to try and wait and test on Sunday.
> Havent bought any HPT so that i wont get tempted and test before lol but i'm not feeling any different lots of heartburn but thats just beacuse i've been eating really spicy lately this morning I really wasnt feeling good feelt like i needed to throw up but my tummy was also not feeling too good so i'll just blame it on the food again
> 
> 
> How is everyone else?
> I read some are getting BFN but keep your hopes up its still early

Lots of:dust:


----------



## waiting2be

twinkle83 said:


> Hi everyone..I dont know what is happenning to me..May be im reacting bad to clomid..4dpiui severe cramping and little spotting:sad2:..5dpiui severe cramping like my ovaries are busting cant sleep properly from pain:cry:..Today I am 6dpiui little cramps but not too bad..may be clomid have overstimulated my follicles and now ther are hurting..

twinkle i've been getting really sharp pains on my left side too but i'll just say its the progeterone :shrug: i really want to stay positive but its so hard after 3 yrs of ttc and no bump yet :cry:

hope we get a BFP this month :thumbup:


----------



## icklefish

Hey all I am 11dpiui today and not going to bother testing, my outbreak of spots on my chin that I have had since I started taking meds has flared up today which means :af: is well and truly going to get me, typical! 
Just out of Interest has anyone else suffered any outbreaks that occur during ovulation and before :af: since taking meds? 
On to the next cycle for me, waiting for an appointment with the consultant as we will be starting IVF now that we have had 3 goes at IUI.
Hold on in there girls sending you all lots of :dust:
xxxx


----------



## Titi

icklefish wish we could get bfps instead of bfns.......

I had some weird breakouts since IUI meds on my neck!! Big pimples. Just on Clomid and Ovidrel.


----------



## waiting2be

i had some breakouts on my chin and on one side of my face since last month when i got AF not common for me to get this many so it could be the meds (clomid, Ovidrel or progesterone) :/ hope this isnt a bad sign :(


----------



## twinkle83

even i got breakout while i was taking clomid.Today im 7dpiui having fever n sore throat..really feeling pathetic..having lots of ginger tea..:coffee:


----------



## waiting2be

twinkle83 said:


> even i got breakout while i was taking clomid.Today im 7dpiui having fever n sore throat..really feeling pathetic..having lots of ginger tea..:coffee:

hope you feel better :flower:


----------



## waiting2be

8dpiui today and i am going insane!

One minute I feel very optimistic and then I start thinking about it wayyyy too much and I get myself down :(
Haven&#8217;t felt anything don&#8217;t feel any different makes me wanna just cry&#8230;. When will it finally be our turn?
If there nothing wrong why no bby yet? Ugh! 


Sorry ladies just had to let it out


----------



## twinkle83

I know dear its frustating..Even i m desperate this time..But v have to be +ve and take it as it come..Just be positive that ll get BFP this time..:dust:


----------



## Sponge12

I'm so pissed off right now.....
12dpiui today and bfn, I had tested on day 11 & 10 also.

I have the usual signs.....the ones that really mess with your head, very sore breasts, twiches in my right side, back pain ect.....

It is very hard, 24 months of waiting till d day. Always thinking, gosh my breasts are killing me, I'm very tired.....I think it is enough for any person to lose their minds](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)

I was really hoping we would be one of the luckly ones this month, don't really think I have the strenght of round 2.........


----------



## waiting2be

Sponge12 said:


> I'm so pissed off right now.....
> 12dpiui today and bfn, I had tested on day 11 & 10 also.
> 
> I have the usual signs.....the ones that really mess with your head, very sore breasts, twiches in my right side, back pain ect.....
> 
> It is very hard, 24 months of waiting till d day. Always thinking, gosh my breasts are killing me, I'm very tired.....I think it is enough for any person to lose their minds](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)
> 
> I was really hoping we would be one of the luckly ones this month, don't really think I have the strenght of round 2.........

Ohhhhhh nooo! sorry for the bfn Grrrrrrrr!

I totally understand the pain as know that if i get a BFN this month I'm not sure i can go for another IUI next month :cry:

But lets stay positive (easier said than done) and hopefully we get our + soon


----------



## kleinfor3

icklefish said:


> Hey all I am 11dpiui today and not going to bother testing, my outbreak of spots on my chin that I have had since I started taking meds has flared up today which means :af: is well and truly going to get me, typical!
> Just out of Interest has anyone else suffered any outbreaks that occur during ovulation and before :af: since taking meds?
> On to the next cycle for me, waiting for an appointment with the consultant as we will be starting IVF now that we have had 3 goes at IUI.
> Hold on in there girls sending you all lots of :dust:
> xxxx

Progesterone--makes my face break out so so so bad. I was thi thinking of trick-or-treat as a teenager this year lol.


----------



## flybyPY

Lots of bad news on the board these days... we just need one + to get our spirits back up! Went in today for my midcycle, one small follie, so I go back on Friday to see if it's ready yet. I am sorry to hear everyone is down in the dumps. It is so hard to smile everyday, I totally know. Faking happiness is exhausting... Hang in there! God has a plan for us...tho that plan may feel like it is going to be "totally broke and no baby", but sometimes it is out of our control. Sending up lots of prayers for us all!!!! :hugs:


----------



## waiting2be

i keep coming back and looking for someone to say they had not Symptoms but got a BFP this month so that maybe it will bring my hopes up too.
Why must this be so hard!


----------



## hopefulmama2b

:hi: Everyone! May I join you? :flower: 

I will be doing my first IUI in a couple of weeks. It will be unmedicated.

I am TTC #1. I have had 2 miscarriages. Pregnant very quickly both times, but it's just not working this time around. Hoping IUI works and this time it's a sticky one!


----------



## hockey24

Is there going to be a November IUI group? I'm CD3 now so will need to join the NOvember club - 3rd IUI, 2nd with stimulants.


----------



## hopefulmama2b

:dohh: I guess I don't know what month it is! November not October as this thread states. Anyway if anyone is sticking around for another month I'd love to chat!


----------



## hockey24

I wish I wasn't but I'll be around for the November cycle too!


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Good luck Hockey! How long have you been TTC?


----------



## hockey24

hopefulmama2b said:


> Good luck Hockey! How long have you been TTC?

Since January 2011. Not that long compared to others but recently turned 39 so I feel the squeeze of that clock running out of time! :wacko:


----------



## sarah10380

I'm still here :)
I'm having my 2nd IUI on Friday. I just had my cd11 u/s this morning and i have 3 follies at 20mm each, I only had 2 last month...so hopefully that extra one will do the trick.


----------



## sarah10380

welcome hopefulmama....i follow the early 30's ttc #1 thread that you are on. I haven't posted in a LONG time, but i still check in on you guys. Good luck with your IUI this month :)


----------



## hopefulmama2b

sarah- Thanks! I appreciate it. Good luck to you. Hopefully having more targets will do the trick or you! Fx!

Good luck hockey. It may not be long compared to some people, but it still doesn't make it any easier. I hope it happens for you soon.


----------



## wantgodsgrace

Hi Hockey..I am with you..me too on day 3 of cycle...
I got my AF on 31st..and my first IUI is failed...
this month I am not goint to Dr..me and my hubby have decided to take break from ttc this month..
My question is..
I tried 4 cycles of clomid..4th cycle was clomid+IUI..and all 4 failed
Now this month we are planning to take a break..Is this ok or we have to do IUI without break??


----------



## wantgodsgrace

hopefulmama2b said:


> :hi: Everyone! May I join you? :flower:
> 
> I will be doing my first IUI in a couple of weeks. It will be unmedicated.
> 
> I am TTC #1. I have had 2 miscarriages. Pregnant very quickly both times, but it's just not working this time around. Hoping IUI works and this time it's a sticky one!

welcome hopefulmama...wish you a luck with u r IUI...lots of and lots of baby dust to you..all the best..


----------



## hockey24

wantgodsgrace said:


> Hi Hockey..I am with you..me too on day 3 of cycle...
> I got my AF on 31st..and my first IUI is failed...
> this month I am not goint to Dr..me and my hubby have decided to take break from ttc this month..
> My question is..
> I tried 4 cycles of clomid..4th cycle was clomid+IUI..and all 4 failed
> Now this month we are planning to take a break..Is this ok or we have to do IUI without break??

You can do whatever you want! I'm sure your body would love a break from the clomid. Plus emotionally its so nice to not be obsessed by what cycle day your are on! 

4 cycles on clomid? Has this causes any cysts or lining issues? I only did clomid 2 months and got an ovarian cyst as a result.


----------



## Titi

IUI #2 another failure-af today


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Sorry to hear that titi :hugs: 

Will your next cycle be medicated? I see you've done medicated and natural. This month will be my first try and it will be natural.


----------



## icklefish

Hey all
Sorry to be a bad news bear the :witch: flew in today, but I I we anyway. Moving on to IVF, We have an appointment with the counsellor (the norm apparently) then one with nurse. I'm excited and scared all in one go but am looking forward to starting IVF.
Currently I am polishing off a bottle of Chablis and pigging out on maltesers and have a back up bag of giant buttons, I will start to be good again tomorrow but tonight I'm gonna be bad and not care.
Good luck everyone I am hoping and praying you all get you :bfp: soon, send lots of :dust:
xxxxxx


----------



## Titi

hopefulmama2b said:


> Sorry to hear that titi :hugs:
> 
> Will your next cycle be medicated? I see you've done medicated and natural. This month will be my first try and it will be natural.

It will be medicated. The unmedicated was a fluke. The protocol was Clomid 5-9 and then trigger when ready same as first IUI but at my baseline US to get started on the Clomid cycle #2 we saw I was ready to ovulate!!! So I didn't get a chance to do any medications-had a choice to skip a cycle or try and do an IUI without it- I still have no idea why the heck I ov'd so early. In fact today is only cd21. I guess I'll do one more round of clomid and then prob. on to injectibles. G/L!!!


----------



## Titi

I'm sorry ickle-but hopeful for your IVF. I'm gonna be bad tonight too. Wine and cheesburger/fries.


----------



## waiting2be

Hi ladies!

Thought I should share this with you ladies with no symptoms like me that are in the 2ww.

A friend of mine who I work with had a miscarriage a few years ago and after 4 yrs of TTC finally got pregnant naturally and had her bby 2 yrs ago.
AF was suppose to come 10/26 and nothing but no symptoms she actually said she felt the same way she does when AF is due so she just figure it was little late.
She didn&#8217;t test because today she had an appt with her gyno so she figured she just ask to be tested there and what a surprise she&#8217;s preggo! 


I&#8217;m so excited for her and figured there&#8217;s still hope for us with no symptoms &#61514;

Good Luck Everyone


----------



## waiting2be

Sorry Ickle & Titi on AF showing her ugly head!

I was feeling very hopeful but seems everyone on the Oct IUI thread has got BFN :(

I had my iui 10/24 and AF is due 11/7 will be testing this weekend
Really hope i'm one of the lucky ones this month.....


----------



## wantgodsgrace

hockey24 said:


> wantgodsgrace said:
> 
> 
> Hi Hockey..I am with you..me too on day 3 of cycle...
> I got my AF on 31st..and my first IUI is failed...
> this month I am not goint to Dr..me and my hubby have decided to take break from ttc this month..
> My question is..
> I tried 4 cycles of clomid..4th cycle was clomid+IUI..and all 4 failed
> Now this month we are planning to take a break..Is this ok or we have to do IUI without break??
> 
> You can do whatever you want! I'm sure your body would love a break from the clomid. Plus emotionally its so nice to not be obsessed by what cycle day your are on!
> 
> 4 cycles on clomid? Has this causes any cysts or lining issues? I only did clomid 2 months and got an ovarian cyst as a result.Click to expand...

Before first cycle of clomid dr test me to check if i have any cyst..after that I completed my 4 cycles of clomid..and now i dont know what has happened inside me...hope there is no cyst...when will c dr next month, I will talk to him regarding that..


----------



## kleinfor3

Hey...does anyone object to starting a new 'NOV IUI' thread? I'm getting a little lost on this one :(


----------



## whiskey

I'd be keen!!! I'm starting iui next week!


----------



## hockey24

I'm all for it - having another IUI next week so I'm on board!


----------



## hopefulmama2b

I have a question for you girls. I'm new to IUI- I'm doing my first unmedicated cycle this month because I have got pregnant easily in the past (2 miscarriages no baby yet :( ) but this time it's not working. He said I don't need meds because we know I already ovulate. I was comfortable with this until I got on BnB and it looks like everyone takes meds. Do you all have ovulation issues or do your doctors just want more targets? :shrug:


----------



## hockey24

hopefulmama2b said:


> I have a question for you girls. I'm new to IUI- I'm doing my first unmedicated cycle this month because I have got pregnant easily in the past (2 miscarriages no baby yet :( ) but this time it's not working. He said I don't need meds because we know I already ovulate. I was comfortable with this until I got on BnB and it looks like everyone takes meds. Do you all have ovulation issues or do your doctors just want more targets? :shrug:

I'm on meds so that we have more targets. More follicles, mean more eggs which increases the chances that one might fertilize. But more eggs increases your chances for multiples and maybe he's trying to avoid that if he thinks you can get pregnant without. 

Good luck!!


----------



## kleinfor3

I agree with hockey...if your good on your own he prob is thinking it will up the chances by just doing the unmed IUI. Which is a good starting point. If it doesn't happen within 'his' time frame then he will prob start with some medication to have better odds. HTH :)


----------



## waiting2be

Same here I ovulate on my own but the FS put me on a low dose of clomid 50mg just to up my chances.

When i had my 11th day scan I had 3 follies :)

We will find out this weekend how that went FX'd


----------



## sarah10380

kleinfor3 said:


> Hey...does anyone object to starting a new 'NOV IUI' thread? I'm getting a little lost on this one :(

i'm all for it. i just had IUI #2 today


----------



## flybyPY

Sounds like a good idea. I'll keep my eyes peeled for it. 
IUI #2 today, now the dreaded 2 ww. I am feeling good and very positive this round. Much more relaxed. Anybody else in the 2ww that wants to obsess over symptoms with me?????


----------



## flybyPY

sarah10380 said:


> kleinfor3 said:
> 
> 
> Hey...does anyone object to starting a new 'NOV IUI' thread? I'm getting a little lost on this one :(
> 
> i'm all for it. i just had IUI #2 todayClick to expand...

Looks like we are on the same schedule...


----------



## sarah10380

flybyPY said:


> sarah10380 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kleinfor3 said:
> 
> 
> Hey...does anyone object to starting a new 'NOV IUI' thread? I'm getting a little lost on this one :(
> 
> i'm all for it. i just had IUI #2 todayClick to expand...
> 
> Looks like we are on the same schedule...Click to expand...

awesome! we can symptom spot together :)


----------



## kleinfor3

Hi girls...I wish I could symptom spot :( The progesterone throws everything off for me...totally sucks!!! How are ya'll feeling/doing??? This will be last cycle of medication this year for us...just too expensive with the holidays around the corner! We are really hoping this one is a BFP!


----------



## kleinfor3

Just wanted to vent a bit lol...I was explaining to MIL that once we get pregnant I have been put on the progesterone that can reduce M/C up to 50%...I went on into explaining that Mariah Carey was put on the same meds after she had a m/c and then she delivered her twins. So... I am holding out hope that the meds work...
Apparently she heard--We're going to have twins b/c thats what Mariah did and we are on the same meds...:dohh:
Not that twins would be a bad thing....JUST LISTEN TO THE WHOLE CONVO INSTEAD OF GETTING LOST IN IT!!! :wacko:


----------



## waiting2be

Had my 1st IUI 10/24
I tested sat night 12dpiui BFN
Tested this morning like i was told by my FS (14dpiui) BFN
AF is also due today and i'm have been getting cramps so i know its on its way

I was really crushed IUI #1 didnt work but now i'm just ready for AF to come so we can get moving on IUI #2 in late NOV

My FS closes before x-mas and doesnt re open until after the new year so i really need IUI #2 to work for us this time or we will have to wait until next year! :(


----------



## flybyPY

oh Waiting, I am so sorry. You just gotta pick yourself up, dust yourself off and be ready for the next round! We're here for you! :hugs:


----------



## sarah10380

klein -
So why do you have to take progesterone...i see tons of people on here that are on it, but i'm not. i asked my nurse why i wasn't on it and she just kind of shrugged and said, "well your blood tests don't indicate that you need it". is this something that you are tested for? i get my blood drawn so many times throughout my cycle, i guess i don't even really know what they test for...ha.


----------



## sarah10380

kleinfor3 said:


> Just wanted to vent a bit lol...I was explaining to MIL that once we get pregnant I have been put on the progesterone that can reduce M/C up to 50%...I went on into explaining that Mariah Carey was put on the same meds after she had a m/c and then she delivered her twins. So... I am holding out hope that the meds work...
> Apparently she heard--We're going to have twins b/c thats what Mariah did and we are on the same meds...:dohh:
> Not that twins would be a bad thing....JUST LISTEN TO THE WHOLE CONVO INSTEAD OF GETTING LOST IN IT!!! :wacko:

haha...don't you just love MIL's?? i love mine to death, but sometimes she just says the most off the wall things.

so Mariah was on progesterone too? see, everyone is on it, but me. Did Mariah do IVF?


----------



## sarah10380

waiting - i'm sorry. i was so devistated after my first one didn't work, but flyby is right...just pick yourself up and get ready for round #2...easier said than done i know :hugs:


----------



## kleinfor3

Sarah...my blood results don't indicate that I need it. I have have had 2 previous m/c before. I have a ds then a m/c then my dd then another m/c now trying again. I think it just ups the odds. I was at one clinic I did 3 cycles with and they didn't put me on it. I changed b/c they didn't time an IUI correctly and the new clinic did. I am not sure if Mariah had IVF or IUI. I just saw on an interview with 20/20 that she had a m/c then got pregnant again with the twins and was put on it. She said it reduced the rate by 50%. I will say this though. My insurance does not cover it UNLESS you get your BFP. I have to take it during my 2ww then I can stop when I get BFN. For an RX it's about $500.00. If you haven't had any m/c and bloodwork doesn't indicate you need it I would think you are fine HTH :)


----------



## waiting2be

So AF came today but I'm over it and ready for NOV IUI 
I already called the FS to set up my 11th day scan which should be 11th so my IUI would be either 21st or 22nd


----------



## kleinfor3

waiting2be said:


> So AF came today but I'm over it and ready for NOV IUI
> I already called the FS to set up my 11th day scan which should be 11th so my IUI would be either 21st or 22nd

Good job! So glad your getting the ball rollin for next cycle :)


----------



## hopefulmama2b

I have another IUI newbie question here! I am not doing a trigger so just basing it on opks- do most of you do the IUI the day of the positive or the day after? In other words are you shooting for IUI day before ovulation or day of? I'm nervous because my doc told me to call him when it's almost positive to schedule for the next day. But I can't always tell when it's almost positive! And I've had 3 cycles that I've o'd on first positive opk. :dohh:


----------



## waiting2be

So AF came today but I'm over it and ready for NOV IUI 
I already called the FS to set up my 11th day scan which should be 11th so my IUI would be either 21st or 22nd 


^^^^ say what??? lol
What i meant to say is i will have my 11th day scan on the 18th so i should have my IUI done on the 21st :)


----------



## AngiLara68

*Hopefulmama2b* - All that I have read and experienced, is that as soon as you get your true positive on OPK, then you call your RE's office and schedule IUI for the next day. The LH surge that gives you a positive on OPK is what triggers ovulation generally in the next 24-36 hours......So in other words, the day you get your positive on OPK is not the day of ovulation.

Hope that helps :)
Good luck


----------



## kleinfor3

hopefulmama2b said:


> I have another IUI newbie question here! I am not doing a trigger so just basing it on opks- do most of you do the IUI the day of the positive or the day after? In other words are you shooting for IUI day before ovulation or day of? I'm nervous because my doc told me to call him when it's almost positive to schedule for the next day. But I can't always tell when it's almost positive! And I've had 3 cycles that I've o'd on first positive opk. :dohh:

The way it was explained to me is...the + opk means the LH surge is taking place which means 'O' should be within the next 36-48 hours. SO when you get your + OPK usually IUI is the following day or so depending when your doc wants to do it. 
For me I trigger that is my LH surge then I have IUI 36 hrs later. 
I know that is about as clear as muddy water! HTH


----------

